# Patchwork Company



## Nicholas Hadrian

*Introduction:*
"The soon to be colonel looked down at his troops. The looked like ants. Or sheep. Catachan jungle fighters,Cadian shock troopers, Vitrian Dragoons, you name it, they were down there in the ruined city below. His new command. What a patchwork pile of scum they were."

 "Welcome soldiers! To the 19th Gregorian Crusade reserves regiment! You are here to serve the glorious Imperium of Man in the name of the God-Emperor! You lickspittles are drawn from nearly every regiment involved in the crusade, and I say with feeling, may the Emperor help us all."

Greetings prospective Guardsmen, and welcome. So, at the request of a few other present lurkers on the forums here I have chosen to start up a Imperial Guard roleplay. First, the introduction, a few of you may wonder what the feth I am talking about. Well in the intrests of a bit of freedom (and because I couldn't paticulary find any unspoken for imperial crusades without a strict timeline) the Gregorian Crusade has begun.

This crusade being a major military action against the worlds of the subsector Benedictus, currently held in the foul grip of the Ruinous Powers of Chaos. Upon hearing word of an simaltaneous uprising of various Ork worlds in the subsector, as well as an incursion by a tendril of Hive fleet Behemoth, Segmentum Command and the Munitorium have decided to strike and re-take the subsector for the Imperium during the confusion, harming the efforts of three enemies at one blow. 

Things have, of course not been so easy for the Imperium, having been embroiled for 4 years in this conflict already, and with no signs of letting up, casualties have been remarkably high, both against the Hive fleet, and against the forces of Chaos. As a result, in sheer desperation, several regiments have been formed from the ragged surviors of several other regiments.

Derisively nicknamed "Patchwork Companies" by both soldiers and officers alike, most doubt these broken, battered squads of veterans, each with a distinct modus operandi and old rivalries smoldering underneath, are going to be able to form anything like cohesive squads, let alone an effective fighting force. You are a member of one of these patchwork companies, currently engaged on the world of Urbine Secundus, a Chaos held world. High command expects you to be nothing more than cannon-fodder.

Do you aim to prove them wrong?

*Rules:*

Ok there's the fluff, now down to the crunch. 

Ground rules, first off, there's the basic stuff, be courteous, just because you and another forumgoer are arguing doesnt mean you should bring it into the RP. Second, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE take the time to write things out entirely and use correct punctuation and spelling, makes it ALOT easier to understand. And taking the time to correct typographical errors shows that you cared enough to bother, major brownie points right there.

Anyone who becomes the commissar is expected to check through me AND the player character if an execution of another character is in order. It's only polite, some people may object to being shot in the head after all. Also, if you choose to become a special character, like a commissar or officer, be forewarned, you WILL be a target and I will be completely oblidged to take advantage of this.

Character death IS possible and in some occasions, encouraged, this IS the Guard after all. Check with me first before trying to him off, I rather enjoy being kept in the loop. THERE IS NO PENALTY for a character's death, if it helps advance the story then by all means I applaud you, but it IS best to keep characters alive to develop, I'm not trying to kill you, just to get you to think/and or outsmart me.

Female characters (including, yes, female commissars) are allowed and encouraged, after all, if they're desperate enough to mash together 8 or 9 diffrent regiments of diffrent types, they wont give a damn about gender. 

Please try to post at least once per update, if possible, I'll try to update once a week, if you don't post at least once without any extenuating circumstances, (plz try to warn me about that sort of stuff here first if at all possible, PM me so we can work out a way for you to leave the story for a bit) welp sorry, your character must have gotten mowed down by heavy stubber fire off panel :suicide:.

Maximum posts per update (for those of us whom are, like myself, incredibly bored with alot of free time) is no more than 4 per update, one a day, that should hopefully be enough for anyone's taste.

Important phrases and concepts for you to pay attention to will be highlighted in blue, rules info and stuff like that in green, and "in character" stuff ( at least in this thread) will be in red. Items and suchlike will be purple, titles and stuff like that are in yellow.

*Characters: *Ok, now, to be entirely honest, I'm not expecting Shakespeare here, you don't HAVE to have characters with incredible emotional depth, all of whom are pining for an Oscar, but at the same time, I don't want Private Gomer Pyle sitting around either though, try to make a character who is intresting, dont give me a Catachan with a John Rambo personality, that's not interesting, it'd been done to death, make him intresting and compelling, but, try to have it make sense why. 

In other words, NO MARY SUEs, give them flaws and stick to those flaws, that's the fun part right there, how you can make a character who is flawed.

I am willing to take up to a full squad worth of 12 people, any more, you're going to have to ask very politely and hope that we're not more than 75% into the story, cause that's the cut-off right there.

Now as for the characters themselves you each are to be defined by: 

Name: Do I really have to describe this? You can call him Thundercock Gutspit if you've got a good enough reason to.

Age: You can give me anywhere from 15 to 70, just make sure to stick to it, I don't want a 15 year old vet who knows how to drop snipers in a single shot unless there is a very good reason for why.

Personality: You guys know the drill, make it interesting and uniqe, try not to clash too much with another personality already being used, give us depth! Strictly NO cardboard cutout characters or sterotypes.

Appearance: You got free reign here, if you wanna give him a pink mowhawk, go ahead, you got free reign, after all, a former ganger would be a fun character :wink:

Culture: Here is where you should put your previous regiment before becoming a patchworker, were you a Catachan Jungle fighter? A noble Cadian soldier? A Valhallan? Vostroyan? Maybe some other regiment entirely? 

Of course, any regiment you choose MAY be subject to my approval if I feel it fits in or not. but at the same time, I dont want to see just a bunch of the same regiment, variety is the spice of the guard (making them all the tastier for tyranids to feast on). 

As for personal regiments of your own creation, if you want to use one, send me a PM saying so, then post up the facts on em and i'll give the go ahead, please try to put a good bit of work into them, it's alot easier to feel good about something someone clearly cared enough to type out. 

Squad Position: Your guardsman's job in the squad for lack of a better description. What does he do? All squad positions are, of course, first come, first serve. 
the ranks you are limited to include:

Junior Commisar: Only one person may hold this rank. You get to serve as a junior commissar, in command of a single squad, being a younger, and thus inexperienced member of the Commissariat, you are considered "expendable". Your purpose is the purpose of every commissar, to lead your men by example, you act as de-facto squad leader when the squad leader himself is not present, your mission is to execute traitors and cowards. Beware! As many enemies recognize a commissar (as do many guardsmen) you may be in a great deal more danger than anyone else here. - Filled 

Commissioned Officer: Oh the joys of being a lieutenant. One person may choose this position, acting as a young inexperienced officer, doing his new bit of learning to become the next Creed, or so he hopes. Beware! Many enemies will go for officers first, attempting to break the squad's morale. -Pending 

Sergeant: Only one person here too, you're the squad leader, you hold the men together, you're a hardbitten fellow, but you keep your boys and girls alive, that's your job, are you any good at it? This probably will be the oldest soldier in the unit, though not always, after all, think of Audie Murphy. Beware! NCOs are also a target for enemy fire and if they go down, the squad has a chance to panic! -Filled 

Weapon Specialist: two to three people (depending on the weapons chosen) may be weapons specialists. You carry the heavy firepower for your squad, there must be some reason why you were chosen, tell us all, please.
- Filled - I have since decided to drop Sniper Rifles from counting toward the Heavy weapon limit on the condition that no one else but Kate (Lord Ramo's character) take one. Therefore we still have three spaces for the position of heavy weapon specialist.

Veteran: A member of the squad, you've survived a few fights, so it's figured you're probly no longer a Fing by now, but what did you do to get here? What happened to the rest of your regiment? Are you maybe just on detached service? (try not to go too crazy here boys and girls). - Filled 

Medical Officer: You are a special person in the squad, their lives are LITERALLY in your hands, how do you deal with that? - Filled

Vox Operator: You are in posession the the squads Vox equipment, in short, you are the squad's lifeline, their umbillical cord, back to HQ. - Filled

And finally, it HAS been brought to my attention there was something vital left out. Special character types, such as Stormtroopers, Techpriests, and such, ARE allowed by GM's consent, send me a PM and I'll think it over.

Wargear: Ok here's the fun bit. You get to pick your guns and equipment.

First all of you have the usual tack and tackle, 550-cord (or a 40k equivalent) entrenching tool, bedroll, rations, canteen, ect. use your imagination here, but once again, try not to grab everything, don't want to see anyone doing an impression of Nodwick, try to get the the butter zone between too little and too much, as a veteran D&D player, I'm the type to see to it that your survival could ride on the right equipment, and before you ask, no, 10 foot poles are NOT standard issue.

Unique equipment!

Commissar: The commissar gets his usual sash and greatcoat, as well as a laspistol and conventional sword. Since he or she is a commissar, and thus a lovely target in that big black trenchcoat (and hence, may be catching alot of shit from me) they may elect to take two of the following :
Bolt Pistol
Hellpistol
Chainsword
Power-sword
Power-fist
Carapace Armor 

Officer: the same as the Commissar, with the exception of the sash, and since they present a considerably less tasty target than the commissar, may take one of the above items.

Enlisted Men: A sergeant is attired much the same as his men, despite personal combat choices, in an attempt at integration, all men and women were given the same equipment, grey fatigues, black calf combat boots, Flak armor, lasgun, helmet, bayonet and side-arm, side arm usually consisting of a laspistol for each man. A medical officer and Vox operator are much the same, the only changes being a white armband and helmet, both decorated with a single red cross designating the medic, and the ever present vox set strapped to the back of it's operator.This mandatory uniform does NOT preclude however for a Jungle fighter to say "lose" his helmet and armor somewhere and dye a bandanna red, or for a Vostroyan to sneak in some of his family heirlooms into his pack. You may personalize your equipment as you see fit.

A sergeant may elect to have something special from among the following:
Hellgun
Bolt-pistol
Bolter
Chainsword 

Of the availible heavy weapons each specialist may pick one, he may also propose a partner they wish to work with for 2 man weapons there may bot be more than one two man weapon, there also cannot be more than one single man weapon. I am not allowing Mortars and similar long distance weapons dor the very simple reason they are best used in a squad formation (that is to say everyone having them) and act as short range artillery, which is to say, not the stuff of glorious charges and WWI style drama.The Heavy Weapons availible are:
Flamer (one man)
Meltagun (one man)
Missile Launcher (one man)
Grenade Launcher (one man)
Plasma Gun (one man)
Sniper Rifle (this is an exception, there may be two sniper rifles in the squad)
Heavy Bolter (two man)
Lascannon (two man)
Autocannon/ Heavy Stubber (two man)

Finally every enlisted may may request any piece of equipment in the imperial guard codex under the veteran entry, this is subject to my approval.

There, that should about cover it, if anyone can think of somthing else, please let me know, and I warn all of my players in advance, if I seem like an asshole, I'm really not trying to be, and, since this is my first time running a forum RP, if anyone notices a mistake I made, plz send me a PM .

Eagerly awaiting responses.

-NOTE: As of this time, recruitment is closed, please dont post any more characters without GM approval. Thank you ^.^ - Now we're just waiting for Unekspektedd22's character to be posted, he already has him written up, then we can begin. (once I stop feeling like my stomach is engaging in chemical warefare with me.)

Current members of the RP are:

Angel Encarmine - Junior Commissar Alvarius Kane, Formerly of the Mordian 2nd "Iron Guard"
DasOmen - Squad Sergeant Dorian Bashera, Formerly of the Pandoran 623rd "Crabs"
Klomster - Private Thrius Mc'Mullin, Formerly of the Urbine Secundus PDF
Lord Ramo - Specialist Kate Thesus, Formerly of the Cadian 249th
Serpion5 - Private Derek Derek, Formerly of the Cadian 251st
Aramius - Private Alexander Donovan, Formerly of the Cadian 249th
Lanterns and Torches - Private Einar Drusus, Formerly of the Cadian 298th
Otep - Medical Officer Cory Dornes, Formerly of 426th Elysian Drop Troops
Akatsuki13 - Korporal Nathin Strasse, Vox Operator, Formerly of the Kreig 13th "Totenkopf"
Kingfield - Private Marus "Steeltooth" Johnson, Formerly of the Royal Volpone 79th
Anilar - Specialist Stu "Stubbs" Beren, Formerly of the Adri 47th
Yru0 - Specialist Jackson "Brig" McLanahan, Formerly of the Vardan 902nd
brendxb - Specialist John "Boomer" Doe, Formerly of the Vardan 902nd
Angel of Blood - Private Alexi Tyler, Formerly of the 51st Elysian Drop Troops 
Rems - Leuitnant Seigdorn Von Halsen, Formerly of Kreig 231st
Deathbringer - Private Alexis "Lampshade" Grey, Formerly of the Catachan 1045th
Unexpektedd22 - Stormtrooper Thavian Rivett

(And yes I did steal the idea of marking each different player character with a diffrent colour from Darkreever, thanks for that man!)


----------



## DasOmen

i wanna say something....


i love you.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Lol agreed this is going to be epic.... would like to take the junior commissar role if its cool nicholas


----------



## DasOmen

dito, this is going to be one shit storm for the books, and i'm gonna love every second of it. 

that all being said, i'd like to try and snag the sargent roll. however, if a big name comes to this, say serpion and the like, i would like to forfet that roll to them. but first, i need to send mister creator man here a PM about a custom group.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

I'll say this, you jacks work fast. Angel, comissar is all yours, Das, same for you with the Serg, and dont worry, to be honest, said bigwigs might either not have enough time to pay attention to little old us, or even (*gasp*) may want to go the route of enlisted men >=).
Also, I'll read over your regiment and give you my thoughts on it ASAP.

And to be entirely honest, I did not expect to be bowled so completely over by the rush of volunteers.


----------



## DasOmen

WHAT?!?!?!?! 

my lord you thought your call would not go unanswered? the foul demons of the warp, the vile tyranids, and the dreaded orks threaten some of these men's homes! what imperial citizen would not gladly sacrifice their life for the good of their home or in the name of the emperor. well that and the conscription booth is like two blocks down next to the fuel station. oh by the way they got a new shipment of "Emperor Protects", so any of you lads on shore leave who don't want to give a nice little lady a gift they aint gonna be happy bout in a few months may wanna think about spending some throne to get a box or two.


----------



## Klomster

Ok, that's a nice first reply .

Anyway, to business.

Well, since i can't be a techpriest (which i really wanted to be) i guess i'll try to come up with a suitably John Rambo-ish guardsman catachan 

Ok, a char idea, just a fast sketch-up, i can improve if need be, but incase i can be a techpriest....

Ok, you forgot Name. 

So i'll just improvise that.

Name: Thrius Mc'mullin.

Age: 32

Personality: Thrius is a nervous person, not to much but it is noticeable.
He's also paranoid, expects the worst to happen, and generally not optimistic about things. This doesn't mean he's a scaredy cat, but he's no fearless warrior either.

Appearance: Low muscle-mass, not very tall, boney face with a crooked nose with a pair of small round glasses.
A pair of tired green eyes often stare empty into the most unecessary of things.

Culture: He's actually one of the pdf conscripts that defended Urbine Secundus.
Although, he would have if they weren't pulled out just before the chaos incursion began.
He's a modest man culturarily, no real things standing out like the catachans or vostroyans.

Background/veteran: Thrius was supposed to safeguard his homeplanet Urbine secundus, and would have if in a sick turn of fate he wasn't pulled out and dropped on another planet to fight chaos.

Only days after he left, Urbine was attacked, and overrun by chaos forces, large portions of the pdf withdrawn..... it was a massacre.

He and his squad was devastated after this, they lost their will to live, for what did they have to life for? And fought with great bravery, and with little regard for their own safety.
Thrius, wasn't one of them, he wanted to hope, and thereby cursed himself with the fear of loss.
He was the one, that after an engagement patched up his wounded comrades, not a trained medic, he was the only thing they got though.

As time passed, he was the only one who seemed to survive. And finally, through some stroke of luck or a curse. He was the only Urbine secundrian pdf alive.

He was tossed into the patchwork company after some time, and after a trip to his homeworld. He was to engage in combat once again, finally, fighting for his home!

Wargear: He carries a rather large backpack, although appearing sinewy and weak, he bears it rather well, perhaps it's lighter than it looks, or it's just that he's small, it appears big. And he carries as many useful things as he can with him. Bedroll, an extra blanket, reserve clothes, a frying pan, daily prayers (an edible actually, last resort food supply often airdropped into conflict zones, it's a daily prayer note, which you suck on for some nourishments. In dark heresy.)
A spade, some extra ammo, a rope and a simple medikit. He's not a medic, but knows ho to patch up the lighter stuff.

Standard issue lasgun, flak armour.

Extra notes: He's jaded, he's seen alot of death, had friends die in his arms, his homeworld lost, seen catachans run off without a flak vest only to get shot and killed by a wound an armour would have saved against.
He's seen vostroyans gunned down when honorably charging. Commisars shot by snipers while reassuring morale in their men.

He's lost his seargeant 7 times, he's lost his entire regiment.
And still, it's not the enemy he fears, he hates them, and will fight them with fury, but it something that just fills him with dread.

Special powers: Can use a medikit, and have one. And he's smart, very smart. And lucky.
He has not gotten a good education, but always seem to have the knack of finding a way out of problems. Something that has saved him and many others many a time.


For the moment, he has once again, lost his entire squad.
Been accused of cowardism but actually proven not guilty. And is just inserted into another patchwork squad. He has even lower hopes than before. Only thing that keeps him up is the fact, that he, will die defending his home. He will die here for every single one that didn't die here from his regiment.

But he's realised.... he will die here.....

Hope ya like and that i can improve. A quick character with some serious personality i think.
I think i'm content with not playing a techpriest after all


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

DasOmen said:


> WHAT?!?!?!?!
> 
> my lord you thought your call would not go unanswered? the foul demons of the warp, the vile tyranids, and the dreaded orks threaten some of these men's homes! what imperial citizen would not gladly sacrifice their life for the good of their home or in the name of the emperor. well that and the conscription booth is like two blocks down next to the fuel station. oh by the way they got a new shipment of "Emperor Protects", so any of you lads on shore leave who don't want to give a nice little lady a gift they aint gonna be happy bout in a few months may wanna think about spending some throne to get a box or two.


!
>.>....
*goes to check the cabinet for Ritalin*...


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Klomster, consider Thrius to be resoundingly in (and I'm beginning to think I might have to expand my quota to include a second squad at the rate this is going) And Thrius, love the character, but thank you VERY much for reminding me, i'll add it in ASAP but, I really should put in an option for being a special character type such as a Techpriest. And if you want to still play one later, hey it's always an option, this IS the medium Dan Abnett, the slaughterer of millions of hapless guardsmen chooses to ply his trade in. :wink:
Don't really expect characters to drop like flies but, hey, dangerous suituation and like the tagline says:

_Basic Training, six months,
Transit, 7 weeks,
Life expectancy, 15 hours._

So be prepared for all kinds of shenanigans gentlemen.


----------



## Klomster

Thanks.

If this guy dies (and i demand some last epic words if he do, while sacrifing himself for some great cause) i'd more than happily play a techpriest 

I even shocked myself how deep my "quick char" got.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Klomster said:


> Thanks.
> 
> If this guy dies (and i demand some last epic words if he do, while sacrifing himself for some great cause) i'd more than happily play a techpriest
> 
> I even shocked myself how deep my "quick char" got.


Of course, epic endings are the whole point of being an interesting guardsman, hell, even if you get gunned down pointlessly, it'll probably whip the battle line into a furor and make them charge the guns to re-enact Tennyson.

As for quick-dip characters, I know the feeling, had to modify for Claw: the Fury of Wolves, going from angsty one-eyed Bloodclaw to mishevious trickster with a depressive side,

Then I had to modify for Deathwatch, come up first with a Blood Angel with a messiah complex, then a Blood Raven librarian who is a fighting college professor with both eyes burned out, it's amazing the things you can do with just a seed of an idea. They're kinda like fungus, they grow on ya, y'know?

Case in point, the RP plotline itself, I make it up as I go along, just like when I DM, I have a shrewd idea of where to go, but, mostly, I provide the suituation, but, since I have no track to follow, you can't ever derail it or catch me off guard 

(annoyed my D&D group when they found out they couldnt throw me for a loop)


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Name: Alvarius Kane

Age:25

Personality: Alvarius is a very laid back soldier compared to most commissars. 
He always appreciates a good laugh, and will not hesitate to join the men in a hearty drink of amasec. Those that are under him are glad to be serving with him, as he very rarely executes anyone, and is always found at the front lines shouting words of encouragement to the men. Outside the field of battle he can usually be found in the local bar with a glass of amasec in one hand, and a local female clutched in the arm of the other. Having a love for drinking and women, Alvarius knows he makes a very poor commissar, yet simply doesnt care as he holds the opinions of those he serves with higher than those he serves under.

Background: Alvarius grew up on the hive world Mordian in an upper hive hailing from a wealthy family. Having a few brothers and sisters, he was generally considered the black sheep considering the fact that he had a sweet tooth for good alcohol and sly women. After having too many stints in the local adeptus arbites holding cells ( mainly from drunken disorderly conduct) his family had him enrolled in the schola progenium. His grades were terrible in the schola, combat being the only thing he excelled at, and he barely graduated from the progenium ( mainly due to some very well placed "contributions" from his wealthy family.) After being seconded to the Mordian 2nd iron guard, he fought several battles with them against mainly orks. Preferring to rather speak to a guardsman about his cowardice or lack of faith rather than execute them, his superiours took an instant dislike to him and began looking for ways to pawn him off onto other regiments. 

Appearance: Tall in stature, Alvarius would be a very imposing looking figure were it not for the slight grin he usually had plastered onto his face. He wears the standard commissar hat, greatcoat, sash, boots, and breeches. He has piercing green eyes, with slightly long brown hair. He carries the standard commissar sabre, and the bark of his bolt pistol is welcome in any engagement. His greatcoat is slightly bulkier than the average because he has sewn flak plates into the sides and back of it for greater protection.

Culture: Hailing originally from the hive world of Mordian and after completing his training at the schola progenium, just barely, he was seconded to the Mordian 2nd Iron guard. After fighting with them for a few years, his superiors realized how badly he fit in with the Mordian second, and he was transferred to the patchwork company. They told him it would be to lead a new band of warriors into glorious battle as something of a promotion, yet they simply transferred him hoping he would die in battle so they could rid themselves of him.

Squad Position: Junior Commissar

Wargear: 
Carapace Armor
Bolt pistol
commissar sabre
extra bolt pistol ammunition
heavier flak plated great coat.

Other gear:
1 Canteen of Amasec
2 Canteens water
3 days of Rations
Command level ear bead (vox)


(hope you guys like him, tried to make him a bit of a drunk joker lmao)


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Angel Encarmine said:


> Name: Alvarius Kane
> 
> Age:25
> 
> Personality: Alvarius is a very laid back soldier compared to most commissars.
> He always appreciates a good laugh, and will not hesitate to join the men in a hearty drink of amasec. Many of his superiors believe that he will make a poor commissar because he is simply too friendly and well liked by those he serves with. Those that are under him are glad to be serving with him, as he very rarely executes anyone, and is always found at the front lines shouting words of encouragement to the men. Outside the field of battle he can usually be found in the local bar with a glass of amasec in one hand, and a local female clutched in the arm of the other.
> 
> Appearance: Tall in stature, Alvarius would be a very imposing looking figure were it not for the slight grin he usually had plastered onto his face. He wears the standard commissar hat, greatcoat, sash, boots, and breeches. He has piercing green eyes, with slightly long brown hair.
> 
> Culture: Hailing originally from the hive world of Mordian and after completing his training at the schola progenium, just barely, he was seconded to the Mordian 2nd Iron guard. After fighting with them for a few years, his superiors realized how badly he fit in with the Mordian second, and he was transferred to the patchwork company. They told him it would be to lead a new band of warriors into glorious battle as something of a promotion, yet they simply transferred him hoping he would die in battle so they could rid themselves of him.
> 
> Squad Position: Junior Commissar
> 
> Wargear: Carapace Armor, Bolt pistol.
> 
> (hope you guys like him, tried to make him a bit of a drunk joker lmao)


Channeling Ciaphas Cain I see?

Well I'll give the fellow the rubber stamp on one condition. 

WRITE MOAR! I know this is a placeholder put up fast as can be, but, Angel you write good characters! I wanna see more!


----------



## Angel Encarmine

alright alright i will right MOAR


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Angel Encarmine said:


> alright alright i will right MOAR


Good man. *backpat*


----------



## Lord Ramo

Name: Specialist Kate Thesus

Age: 24

Personality:Kate tries to remain as calm as possible in dire circumstances, however she is only human, she is not an astartes and as such does feel fear. When a situation is hopeless she will fight on, but if an opportunity presents itself to allow her to escape she would take it, though she won't just abandon her squad mates. While she does try and get along with everyone she can she is not afraid to criticize others, though she finds taking criticism harder. One thing that has happened to her though is she has realized that most of them won't live too long, and as such she won't try and make personal friendships with her squad mates.

Appearance: Kate stands at around 5"6, making her fairly small compared to others. She has a fairly athletic body, but thats from carrying all her gear and all the running that the job demands of her. She has ice blue eyes and blonde hair, cut short. She still wears her standard uniform with some minor alterations, a camo cloak to help her blend into terrain.

Culture: Kate is a member of the Cadian Shock troopers, one of the only survivors from her platoon. She is from the 249th Cadian Regiment, 2nd Company, 1st Platoon, 1st Squad. 

Background: Kate was born on the war torn world of Cadia, from a young age being conscripted and taught how to fight. She excelled in marksmanship, being awarded with being a sniper in a squad. She served for some time on her homeworld, fighting the constant warfare against the Chaos that plague the galaxy. She soon became more and more detached from her squad mates as more of her friends died in battle.

Soon she was assigned to an expeditionary force to help defeat the chaos that held the Benedictus Sector, and took part in the Gregorian crusade. She and a portion of her regiment were thrust in against the Chaos, having fought them on Cadia and being considered "experts" when it came to fighting them. However just days after the deployment to a forge world held in the hands of the traitors her regiment was ambushed as it made its way back to the base camp after a failed night raid. Kate had silenced the Chaos Cultist sentrys with a modified sniper while the assault units moved into position. However what the guard hadn't gambled on were the introduction of Chaos marines to the base, as well as a traitor in their own midst, who gave away the assault team with a flare gun allowing the Chaos marines to gun them down as the Guard charged forward uselessly. The officer in command of the Companies on the world ordered a rear guard action as the force retreated, less then half of the original force pushing backwards.

Soon they reached a small creek with the reserve squads holding it while the others had attacked. However when they arrived there were no reserve squads left, only dead bodies. The commanding officer didn't realize this until the ambush was sprung. Cultists in the tree lines around them opened fire, pulverisinG men before they had a chance to react. The squads left formed a circle as they desperately fought the cultsits, soon joined by Chaos Marines.

Kate watched as soldiers she had known for years fell, the guardsmen fighting as hard as they could until the last officer died and then they broke. All Hell broke loose as the guards were slaughtered, Kate and three others survived the ambush, the others fates were unknown but Kate had seen some prisoners being taken as well as others rushing into the undergrowth as the small fragmented groups made their way back to the landing zones. Kate and her fellows were hunted by cultists for three days before she and two other wounded troopers made it back to the landing zone. All the survivors were wounded a scant twenty had survived the ordeal, Kate taking a cultist blade to her left leg, leaving a scar down it.

After a while she was put into a patchwork company, hoping to gain some form of revenge on those that killed her friends.

Wargear: Bedroll, combat entrenchment spade, rations, spare ammo, canteen, pan, blanket, combat knife, and a hymn for the Emperor.

Flak Armor, Sniper Rifle with modified scope, and attachable silencer.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

alright i edited in a nice background for him lol


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Oh hey Ramo, I'm suprised you popped in. Hmm, Cadian sniper woman with PTSD, I like it. Dysfunctions are always fun, and now, we can finally call ourselves a co-ed squad!
Kate is rubberstamped.


----------



## Lord Ramo

What Can I say, I enjoy a little bit of guard roleplaying after all the badassness (if thats even a word) of Space Marines and the elegance of Eldar.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Ah, the inexplicable desire to be squishy then, I see.


----------



## DasOmen

the custom regiment bit has been sent on it's way. i'll hold off on my profile till i get a answer on that bit.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

lmao this Rp is going to be fun...... bunch of dysfunctional guardsmen with a drunk for a commissar.... Epic lol!! :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

Hmmmmm... :scratchhead: 

...Yes. Charsheet in progress. DasOmen, keep your sergeant role.  

The soldier I have in mind is not leader material. :spiteful:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Oh god... I've opened a can of worms here haven't I?
Call Dan Abnett, tell him we've got the pitch for his next novel.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Why am I now thinking Serpion5 is going to be a psychopath in this?


----------



## Angel Encarmine

LOL i get that feeling too Ramo


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Lord Ramo said:


> Why am I now thinking Serpion5 is going to be a psychopath in this?


I'm thinking that is disconcertingly spot on.


----------



## DasOmen

here is the rubber stamped Custom Regiment. you all now have crabs. well, a crab for your Sargent.

Nickname (if applicable): Pandora Crabs

Planet of founding/ planet info: Pandora Prime
Pandora Prime is a shattered planet. centuries ago Pandora prime came under heavy siege. this siege was so intense that the space marines sent to defend the planet withdrew in force, leaving it's planetary defense force to fend for it selves. even as the planet broke apart the defense force fought on. while normally planetary destruction leaves the planet uninhabitable, Pandora seemed to refuse to die. the massive shards of the planet still retained atmosphere. the planetary defense force managed to drive the attackers off, and "save" their home world despite the full retreat of the space marines. they did not however save it in time. Pandora now lays broken, it's peaces floating around one another. the Pandora Asteroid belt is all that remains now. yet each asteroid sustains it's own atmosphere. 

Pandora is a beautiful planet for what it's worth. it's old hive cities have become glorious ruins that have turned the planet into a urban civilization of sorts. the use of grapnels on this planet is so extensive, that to even join the imperial guard, the applicant must be able to use a grapnel proficiently. this is because the planet is in ruins, and what many would consider an easy task to simply walk down the street, or go up a set of stairs, turns into a hellish task as most of the time, you don't fall to your death, you fall into oblivion. the planetary governor has even gone about creating sports to help train the populous in the use of grapnels, so it becomes something of a way of life. 

Number:623rd

Size: Moderate (not at risk of falling apart or being wiped out) 

Specialty: Space hulks, hostile environment, hostile terrain, ruins, extremely unconventional warfare. Grapnel Combat

Basic tactical doctrine: out maneuver, outflank, and surprise your enemy. 

Culture: Pandoran culture is somewhat different compared to the norm of a hive city. if and when the civilians or troops have time off, they make use of their grapnels for just about anything they can, this is not only to keep their skills in them sharp so they will be at their prime for when they need to use them, but also to take the edge off. Pandorans can be described as two things, Stubborn, and crazy. not heresy crazy, but crazy in the sense most other civilizations would think twice about some of their sports. even catchcans go "you do what with that thing?" Pandorans are also known to suffer from wonder lust, and have a tendency to explore places they shouldn't.

Training: Pandoran crab training is very strict and to some degree excessive. pandorans train for space hulk combat and exploration, ruins exploration, combat in fragile ruins, combat on death worlds. survival in death worlds, as well in places most people would not think combat would arise. this includes learning how to plant underwater charges on a ork battle boat for example. they are also trained for Zero G combat inside a space vessel and outside a space vessel, meaning they are trained and equipped for instances where there is no breathable atmosphere or when there is a complete vacuum. this is the main reason why they are called whenever a space hulk arrives in a system. they go, explore, and try to recover anything useful. they are also known to go and "recover" ships from a space hulk, either by carving out the ship in question, or penetrating deep into the space hulk and disabling every last warp drive they can find. as such, they are trained to deal with the unexpected more so than others. 

if there is a set of ruins that are discovered underwater, or in the clutches of a ice world, or if some ship crash-lands and half of it is in water of the marsh lands, the Pandoran crabs are called. 

Special Equipment: the Pandoran crabs come equipped with a single suit of armor of flack jacket grade that forms a hermetical seal. their helmet is sealed to a degree that it can withstand even the most stubborn of pathogens. 

the Pandorans also come equipped with the Pandora's lasso. a "military grade" grapnel. the lasso has several motors inside it to both launch the grapnel, and real the user in. the hook on the end of the grapnel is capable of latching onto many things, either by hooking onto, grabbing onto, or drilling into the object. this also makes it a surprisingly effective, if barbaric weapon if the need should arise.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Starting up a character sheet now


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

I'm getting a feeling this RP is going to become very popular.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Also, since I'm curious, has anyone figured out the theme for names I'm using?


----------



## Angel of Blood

Be rude for me not to, after all i suggested the Guard rp in the other thread!


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

You did? Huh. Well I wouldn't say RUDE but it would be contradictory. Also, on an aside note I've had a reqest from a player for his veteran (intended to be a grenadier) to have carapace armor as part of his character, i'm on the fence personally, and am asking your opinions.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Ummm I don't think vets are given carapace unless they are in some sort of special unit ( I.e storm troopers, kasrkin, etc...) but its up to you as GM man


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

I think I'll drag out my book and have a look see, then give final judgement.
Mostly wanted a few opinions, guardsman crunch is not my forte (being a marines player myself)


----------



## Serpion5

Generally I say no to giving one player an advantage without due cause. In the case of eldar for example, differences in weapons and wargear options are very diverse, so I account for this by making the better equipped warriors deal with tougher situations (as any eldar commander would). 

How do you intend to run this? With every player functioning together as a unit? If that is the case, I`d keep the playing field as level as possible barring positions of leadership and specialisation. If you can justify it, it`s fine.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Hence the reason why I went to extensively point out that Angel is effectively painting a big red bullseye on his back for taking commissar :evil: but, luckily, he made the rather wise choice of going with carapace armor himself, so he may be able to keep his drunken hide attached to his flesh.
Also, forgot to mention, the roles of Lieutenant and one (to maybe 2 depending on wargear choice) more specialists availible.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Lmao agreed oh and i added that he had sewn extra flak plates into his great coat for obvious reasons.... if that isnt cool i can take it off


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Angel Encarmine said:


> Lmao agreed oh and i added that he had sewn extra flak plates into his great coat for obvious reasons.... if that isnt cool i can take it off


Damn it man, you're just begging to be shot at arent you? You're ok, just be forewarned, this MIGHT come back to bite you in the butt. Oh and write it down on your character sheet. 

Also in other news, be forewarned laughing boy, as commissar, I'm going to be giving you a few hard choices, stuff to angst about, helps give a bit more depth to the happy go lucky drunkard comissar, we'll soon see what you happen to do with it. (character development is such fun! *glee*)


----------



## Angel Encarmine

I did its at the bottom under war gear but shoot at me all you want, drunk + carapace armor + extra flak plates = unstoppable.... :biggrin:


----------



## Aramius

I changed the sheet slightly and added a Background section after the Culture section.

EDIT: GM decided against Carapace Armor, so I have edited the character sheet as such.


*Name:*Veteran Alexander Donovan

*Age:* 34

*Personality:* Alexander is a quiet man, one who exudes an aura of professionalism - a soldier by every definition of the word. Outside of combat, he is taciturn, often preferring to check and re-check his M36 Pattern Lasrifle, sharpen his bayonet, and check over his Flak Vest and Helmet. He will, however, push himself to converse with his squad if he feels the need, and often has a few words of support for those who might be struggling.

In combat, however, Alexander is somewhat louder, sometimes murmuring - or shouting - quotations from the Uplifting Primer, sometimes shouting encouragements to his squadmates, and always, always holding the line. In the heat of battle, Alexander comes to life in a way he very rarely does when not in the field.

*Appearance:* Alexander has jet-black hair, always kept in a severe crew-cut, and is always clean-shaven, save for during extended deployments where such luxuries are not available, with piercing, emerald-green eyes that carry the eternally-weary yet alert look of a man who has been in the wars. His skin is somewhat weathered, with small marks from past cuts and bruises, and one scar on his left cheek where a dagger scored a glancing blow. He is of an average, well-defined build, coming in just under six foot.

*Culture:* Alexander is a Cadian, born and bred. Up until his last battle, he was a Veteran Guardsman of the Cadian 249th Shock Troopers, a Regiment that had seen significant action both on Cadia and throughout the Imperium. Alexander himself, was a member of a Veteran Grenadiers Squad, and in that role, was used time and time again to plug holes and reinforce lines under heavy assault. As a Cadian, Alexander is a man proud of his heritage, and proud to serve in His Imperial Guard, doing his part for the Imperium. He holds no disdain for the men and women of other Regiments, seeing them as fellow servants of the God-Emperor.

*Background:* Alexander is a long-serving Guardsman, having long since surpassed the usual life-span of the Imperial Guardsman. Cadian-born, he served dutifully in the Whiteshields, showing a degree of competence that, even for Cadia, was above-average. His service as a Whiteshield was fraught with action, with Inquisitors commandeering his unit several times to flush out and crush nascent Heretic cults or uprisings. At 18, he was re-assigned to the Cadian 249th Shock Troopers, which was replenishing its numbers before being deployed.

His service in the 249th is significant, with his unit engaging in, and emerging victorious from, many actions, against the barbarism of the Orks, the mystic, arrogant raids of the Eldar, and even, at one stage, engaging alongside several other regiments against a force of Tau. In that conflict, in particular, the 249th earned itself a Commendation for utterly crushing a traitorous human force fighting as auxiliaries for the Tau.

Alexander was 30 years old when his Veteran Squad was redesignated as a Veteran Grenadier Squad, during a major shake-up of the Regiment whilst it took on fresh blood in preparation for a major deployment. The Gregorian Crusade. The 249th was in the thick of it from the beginning, deployed to an Ork world in the midst of a bloody war between rival Warbosses. The 249th remained on the front lines for four bloody years, as attrition took its toll - soon, the 249th became a support unit for other, fresher regiments. Then, one particularly bloody fight against the Orks, and the 249th was shattered, with a paltry number of men remaining.

A week later, Alexander was given his orders - report to his new Lieutenant, in a new Company, with a new, mixed squad, as a member of a Patchwork Company. Handing in his Carapace Armor with a touch of hidden reluctance, Alexander marched off to join his new squad.

*Squad Position:* Veteran Guardsman

*Wargear:*
Combat Gear:

M36 Pattern Lasrifle
Standard-Pattern Flak Armor & Helmet
M36 Pattern Lasrifle Bayonet
3 Standard-Pattern Fragmentation Grenades
2 Standard-Pattern Krak Grenades

Non-Combat Gear:

1 Spool 550-Cord
1 Standard-Pattern Entrenching Tool
1 Bedroll
3 Days's Rations
1 Water Canteen
4 Sheets Waterproof Tarp


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Something gives me the indication that you are either a veteran or currently in the military.

Just call it a hunch.
I gotta say, Aramius, you spoil me, see guys? I wish all your character sheets could be so neat and tidy. I mean I could probably wipe a white glove all over it and it would come clean.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Angel Encarmine said:


> lmao this Rp is going to be fun...... bunch of dysfunctional guardsmen with a drunk for a commissar.... Epic lol!! :laugh:


You realize the REAL fun in that? Good comedy can also help emphazise GREAT drama.


----------



## Aramius

Sorry Nicholas, but I'm afraid your hunch is off - closest I've ever come to serving so far is being a Cadet Company Sergeant Major back in Secondary School. My father served, though, so maybe it's just rubbing off.

On a lighter note, cannot WAIT for this to start off!


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Hey, a fellow military brat, what do you know?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Anyway, once we've hit say a full squad i'll start up the action thread, after all it's only been a few hours and we've filled up pretty fast, I'm quite suprised personally.


----------



## Angel of Blood

One thing though. An update every four days seems very fast to me. Most RP's go with at least a week, and even then usually get extended. From what i've seen on these boards at least, is that the rapid update RP's seem to go off with a great start, but then fizzle out after only a couple of weeks because many of the orginals who started can't keep up with the updates and end up dropping out for one reason or another. RP's with quite flexible or long updates like Revans or Darkreevers though seem to keep ticking along nicely for a long time. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Really? I had figure it too slow. But, then considering some of the writer's block i've had, you might be right.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Damn it man, you're just begging to be shot at arent you? You're ok, just be forewarned, this MIGHT come back to bite you in the butt. Oh and write it down on your character sheet.
> 
> Also in other news, be forewarned laughing boy, as commissar, I'm going to be giving you a few hard choices, stuff to angst about, helps give a bit more depth to the happy go lucky drunkard comissar, we'll soon see what you happen to do with it. (character development is such fun! *glee*)



Looking forward to it, i have a feeling that the commissar is going to be getting quite an ass whippin in this RP lol :blackeye:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Angel Encarmine said:


> Looking forward to it, i have a feeling that the commissar is going to be getting quite an ass whippin in this RP lol :blackeye:


Yes I'm a terrible person.
And it makes me feel good allll over.


----------



## DasOmen

Name: Sargent Dorian Bashera (the Linx)

Age: 38

Personality: Dorian has lead many of his own comrades before, and is adept at leading other pandorans into battle or into the unknown clutches of ruins, hostile environments, or space hulks. he however hates "normal conditions" with a passion, and is known to complain about the lack of monstrous beast trying to kill them, the atmosphere that is breathable, and the tolerable climate. 

he does however have a very strong sense of personal justice, so strong in fact that he shot one of his own commissars for killing too many of his own men and lobbed the legs out from another commissar of another company who was about to kill someone for crying. he's even hanged his junior officer three separate times. and while he's killed his own men, he's also gone to great lengths to rescue them as well. 

Dorian would rather lead people by having them respect him and his experience, than people who simply fear him blindly. 

Dorian is also a very vengeful and vindictive person and is known to torture those he doesn't like. he's been called one big house cat, if he likes you, he's gonna keep you around simply for that reason. if he doesn't? oh is your life ever gonna be hell. he's even had guardsmen under him to tell him to stop playing with his food when he's been torturing someone for information, got the info he's needed, and then just tortured them some more for his own personal enjoyment. he respects honesty above many things as well.

Appearance: Dorian stands at five foot eleven inches and weighs aproximately a hundred and eighty pounds (5'11, 180LBS). his hair is a strange golden brown, the kind you could get from roasting marshmellows almost. he has a set of muttonchops that go into a well kept beird. his muttonchops, combined with a bad case of helmet hair actually were the true reason of his nick name, the Linx, as he resembles one with a bad case of helmet hair and his muttonchops. 

Dorian is muscular for his size, his body is well toned and fitting that of a Sargent, although he's no baby ogren like a catchcan. instead he can be a prime example of someone you'd ask to go explore a old set of ruins or delve into a space hulk. 

Dorian took his integration issue uniform with a grain of salt, and while they gave it to him, and expected him to disregard his other gear, he just thumbed his nose at them and kept it anyway. he wears the integration uniform OVER his pandoran armor, Sergent's cap and all. 

his air tank is fairly small compared to the deep sea divers, and is only as long as his hips are wide. this cylinder is capable of supplying him with full air for two and a half days, as it's filtration systems are rather advanced, and actually required for many of the things the pandoran crabs are known for. rather than a tube that goes up to his mask, it actually fastens to the armor itself right at the small of the back just barely above the hips. 

his left and right arm are adorned in a full length tattoo comprising of two full imperial litanies in dedication of the battle where Pandora said "fuck you" to the forces of chaos, at the cost of their planet. 


Culture: Pandoran Crab

Squad Position: Sargent

Wargear: Hermetically sealed Pandoran Armor (flack). Pandoran Sargent helm and Air tank. Weapon repair and basic tool kit. Microbead (built into the helm). Intagration issue uniform (worn over pandoran armor)

Chainsword, Las pistol, Bulpup Lasgun and bayonet. 8 claymores, 3 breaching charges. 

Space grade week's rations. two canteens, one filled with coffee, the other water.

Unique equipment: forearm mounted Pandora's lasso

Background: Dorian is a pandoran native, and a home town celebrity in some sense. before he joined the imperial guard Dorian and his team were a group to bet on for Pandoran capture the flag, one of the planet's premier sporting events. but when the call for forces came, he was one to answer the call, though he didn't stay a white cap for long.

his time as a white cap lasted a single month and ended in glorious combat where he received four field promotions in the same day. a somewhat routean exploration of a space hulk that had jumped into the neighboring subesctor had gone horridly wrong. not only did they find chaos and orks already locked into bitter combat, but savage feral tyranids also pleauged the ship as well. the first day on the ship, six eighths of the platoon died and he was promoted by command more times than they normally thought possible. by the end of the campaign to recover artifacts on the space hulk, Dorian was no longer a simple name amongst guardsmen. several more missions under his belt later and the Linx began to get a name for himself. 

years later and after reaching the rank of Sargent, Dorian led a boarding party to a space hulk of considerable size that had jumped into the ultra marine's back yard. it's said he pulled men back from the jaws of death simply because he refused to let them die. while most would have considered a hundred lives lost great, or a thousand casualties menial, Dorian lost two men, and he was ferrous at the loss more than one would think. in the process of securing the ship for salvage, a ork waaagh passed through the system and sought to secure the ship for themselves. Dorian had to lead a under manned and under powered group of pandoran crabs against a ork waaagh for three weeks until the ultra marines showed up and were able to destroy the orks. that didn't stop him from having nightmares about those three weeks afterwords though. 

now with this new crusade, Dorian has been fighting for the last 2 years and was just recently shipped to Urbine Secundus, only to find himself leading a new bunch. on the pluss side, he doesnt have to deal with his last commissar, the morgue does. his first order of buisness, infeltrate the ranks of his men, make them think he's just another trooper in thier midsts. then when they get word to deploy, announce himself as the Sargent. but out of the two enemies he's fought against in this crusade, he prefers the tyranids by far to the forces of chaos. his only reason being the damn bugs don't talk as much.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

I'm interested to see how your SGT gets along with my commissar dasomen.... friend or foe this should be interesting


----------



## DasOmen

oh i can think of one interesting situation

Dorian sees the commissar drinking. "Commissar.... i trust you brought enough for everyone then?"


----------



## Angel Encarmine

hahaha yeah that would be a good one...

* Alvarius passes around a canteen full of amasec... " if we are to die in the name of the emperor, might as well be drunk eh lads?"


----------



## Lanterns & Torches

*Name:* Einar Drusus

*Age:* 23

*Personality:* Einar is strangely shy, though to look upon him you would not think so. He did not have any educational upbringing whatsoever other than how to fight, and so is not the smartest of people, but he has seen far more fighting than anyone his age should have, and so has moments of ingenuity in battle. Also, during combat he is intensely focused and determined, as having grown up and being forced to fight for his life against others weekly, he knows the consequences of losing concentration. When outside of combat, Einar is, while not quite reclusive, at least reserved, in that he sits around the mess hall with the other soldiers, but he is reluctant to engage them in conversation less they find out how stupid he really is. If approached, he will try his best to make conversation, but sometimes he simply does not know what to say, and at other times his complete lack of conversational skills and sense of social ethics will see him say something completely offensive, or something similar. To those he considers friends, he is utterly loyal, as he did not have any before he was conscripted, though he doubts he will ever have any due to his apathetic nature.

*Appearance:* Einar’s hair is kept as closely shaved as possible, but is otherwise brown, matching his eyes, which have larger-than normal pupils, though not abnormally-so. He has a strong jawline, and could be considered good-looking if you could get past the myriad of scars that mar his entire body. The least-affected area is his face, with only one small scar across his left cheek. He is exactly 6’0 tall, and has a physique like a sculpted statue, with broad shoulders, slim waist and powerful legs. After a life of gruelling training regimens and exercises and, by no means least, frequent, intense fights to the death in front of thousands upon thousands of people have drilled into him the importance of being at peak physical condition. 

*Culture:* Einar was conscripted into the Cadian 298th when he was 21, very much against his will. At first he had rebelled against his superiors, but after receiving several disciplinary punishments, he learned to keep his anger inside until he could unleash it on the enemy. The reason for his conscription was that the regiment had suffered heavy losses during the attack on his home planet, where he had been no more than a glorified slave in the eyes of the Imperium and a mighty gladiator in the eyes of the Thracian IV’s population. To keep the regiment at fighting strength, the commanders had conscripted all the able-bodied gladiators into their regiment. The Cadians themselves treated them with disdain, at best, and open hostility at worst, but after several were beaten near to death in minutes by the experienced brawlers that the gladiators were, the fights became less frequent, though the tension still rose. The Cadians then took to using petty sneak attacks on lone gladiators, where they swarmed the outnumbered soldiers and beat him with any weapon they could find. After several gladiators were found dead in the halls, an all-out war broke out between the original men of the 298th and the gladiators, where both suffered heavy casualties; the regiment would have been disbanded, but ended up being absorbed into the patchwork company rather than put good soldiers to waste. To this day, Einar retains a severe dislike for Cadians, and their ‘noble’ attitudes, though due to his close proximity to so many and him being so far away from any gladiator, he keeps it to himself. 

*Background:* Einar was born into slavery upon the world of Thracian IV, the son of a gladiator and a servant working inside the arena. Instead of selling him or throwing him away, the heads of the gladiator industry, as it was known, decided to keep Einar, and have him trained from the day he could walk to be a gladiator. He grew up inside the cells underneath the arena, only leaving them to train for many, many hours, before returning. The other gladiators would laugh at him as he trained, because of his age and inexperience, but he did not let them see the tears he shed inside his cell at night. He became very self-conscious because of the older gladiator’s taunts and, less often but still common, insults, and so strived for perfection in his training. 

Eventually, he was put into his first fight when he was only 15, and though he did not come away unscarred, he managed to slit the older gladiator’s throat with one of his two short swords. He found he did not revel in the man’s death even though he had taunted Einar before, though nor did he hate himself for the deed. Instead, he found he simply could not care, and was entirely apathetic. This was what made him something of an outsider among the other gladiators as they stopped teasing him and began respecting him, and eventually fearing him when he had slaughtered three good fighters in the arena at the same time in a handicap fight. 

Shortly after he turned 21, Imperial forces attacked Thracian IV after finding it to be under the influence of chaos, though Einar never understood why and never really cared about knowing. What he did care about, however, was the harsh, invasive tests he had to endure under the hands of the Inquisition in order for them to ensure he too was not tainted by chaos. After a week’s interrogation and experimentation, he was deemed uncorrupted and free to do as he wished upon the war-wracked planet. Before he really could do anything, he was conscripted into one of the regiments that had helped liberate Thracian IV, and though he was angry at the Imperium for doing so, he was silently thankful, for in truth he did not know what he would have done with himself now that he wasn’t a slave.

For two years, he fought in the Cadian 298th, finding he was as proficient with a gun as he was with a blade. Throughout this time, he and the other gladiators became a close-knit group because of the hostility of the Cadians, though Einar never once considered any of them friends as he remembered the way they used to treat him back on Thracian IV. During the inter-regiment fights, he personally killed four Cadians even before the all-out attacks began. He had been ambushed by four men while in the ship’s gymnasium, as he was always the first one there early in the morning. He would have been killed had he not been dead-lifting at the time, and so he used the barbell itself as a weapon against the Cadians, killing one with his first strike and crippling another with his second, before snapping the necks of the last three living Cadians. He was punished incredibly harshly for his actions, and the regimental Commissar had even argued for his execution, but his company’s captain had argued to execute him would mean having to execute all the other Cadians who had killed gladiators. 

Shortly after his own incident with the Cadians, the tension between the two groups boiled over into deadly brawls, and during the fights Einar killed another eleven Cadians. The 298th’s commanders were disgraced and court-marshalled for their inability to keep their soldiers in line and for the deaths of their men, and the soldiers themselves would have been court-marshalled had another opportunity not presented itself: integration into the patchwork company. 

Einar once again found himself not caring for his situation; that he was split up from the other gladiators, and worries that he may never find something worth caring about. 

*Squad Position:* Conscript

*Wargear:* Bedroll, water canteen, 550-cord, entrenching tool, rations, company integration uniform, flak armour, standard-issue lasgun with attachable bayonet, helmet, laspistol, and a small short sword from his days as a gladiator which he keeps in a sheath at his hip at all times. 

**

Hadrian, I would like to repeat DasOmen's sentiments: I love you. I'm also going to give you +rep for the intial post, because you're awesome :victory: Anyway, this is me having just finished writing my character up, so I'm gonna check him over again and edit anything that needs editing, but if you do see something, just say and I'll make the necessary changes.


----------



## Kingfield

Name: Marus 'Steeltooth' Johnson

Age: 50

Personality: Marus has spent so long fighting on the line that it is nearly second nature to him. killing is an art to him, from a distance he is brutal and efficient, up close he is perfect. He mourns the loss of his company but uses it to fuel the fire that burns in his heart. Marus is generally a quiet man, many believe its his augmetic jaw but the truth is he simply has nothing to say, the man defines himself with his actions.

Marus is proud, he carries the spirit of the Royal Volpone 73rd as their last known survivor. The death of his beloved regiment was difficult at first but he made a pact that he would not die meaninglessly, that he would serve until death claimed him and so the Volpone 73rd lives on within him, until the day he dies.

Appearance: Like many of the men from Volpone Marus is large and imposing, he stands at 6'8" (a height not uncommon for Volpone fighting men), broad shouldered and well muscled, a short grey layer of hair covers his head and light purple eyes dot his face. His jaw is constructed completely out of steel after an ork put a bullet in his chin, the augmetic makes an unpleasant scraping sound when he talks (hence the name steeltooth was born).

Culture: The 73rd Volpone, The Royal Volpone 73rd.

Squad Position: Veteran

Wargear: he carries standard Imperial guard equipment, Lasgun, Combat Knife, what is a little unorthodox is the power sword he carries at his hip (a gift from his CO) and always has the banner of the 73rd neatly folded in his backpack.

Background: Marus had served with the Volpone since the day he turned sixteen, his family pushed him to go to war and he did happily, the arrogance of Volpone came along for the ride, but fighting for nearly forty years has a certain effect on people.

Marus fought against every known and common enemy the imperium has, he faced tyranids on Hurin V a week after losing his jaw to an ork. War has been a constant in his life and he has dedicated himself to learning its every twist and turn. 

Unfortunately the 73rd would die without honor, slaughtered on an unnamed planet by the Alpha Legion, their forces torn to pieces as they futilely tried to fight against a superior enemy, cultists swarmed their camps and slaughtered men despite their own heavy losses and Traitor Marines tore down entire squads in seconds, a sorceror destroyed a tank with his mind.

During the retreat Marus' General took a bolter round in the base of his spine, the man lay dying as Marus cradled him in his arms and handed his soldier a broadsword, his words would have been something about the sword representing the spirit of the 73rd but he choked on his own blood before he could say the words. As the retreat continued Marus and the survivors found themselves outnumbered and severely outgunned, they fought admirably but were dying regardless.

From above came the angels of death, Space Marines of the Imperial Fists, they struck at the Alpha Legion traitors with fury and when the smoke cleared the enemy was gone and Marus was the only Volpone alive, he collected his company banner and a few months later found himself in a patchwork company.

Marus is the last warrior of the 73rd Volpone, he will not die easily.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

We need an LT........


----------



## Otep

i would like to be a vox caster/medic.... but i could rock a lt 

i have a couple douch bag lt's in my unit i could take bits and pieces from XD


----------



## Akatsuki13

I too wouldn't mind being a lieutenant or a vox caster/medic type. Don't really care which so if you want to pick one Otep I'll take one of the others.


----------



## Otep

i cant choose honestly lol

i'll let you choose and i'll pick though the left overs :x


----------



## Akatsuki13

Couldn't decide either so I rolled a dice. I'll be the Vox operator.


----------



## Otep

cool  i'll probably write up the lt then XD


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Name: Commissioned Officer David "no toes" McDouglas

Age: 68 (one old bloke)

Personality: David is an old soldier, he has seen just about everything and lived to tell the tail. He is quite grumpy at times and often uses phrases like "in my day" and "when i was your age". He isn't very loud anymore and not as good a guardsmen as he once was but he still has a knack for it. Mostly working with the men in battle rather than other officers who simply can't be asked to do the whole guardsmen thing.

David came from the 54th Valhallan Ice warriors, and began his Military career from a young age fighting against the Orks. This was his baptisum into the guard, heavy causalties, poorly maintained weaponry and a very low life expectancy. At first it seemed to be a glorious war, but soon reality 
crept up on him. The ork hordes launched a heavy assualt against his regiment. that came from the mist, guns roaring, axes swinging. As a very young man he saw all his friends torn to pieces infront of his very eyes. Ever since that day he has always been very gloomy, yet he still fights for the guard, simply because he doesn't know what else to do.

The long years of pointless warfare and slaughter have made David quite grim, this is not some glorious conquest but a struggle for survival against certain doom, a fate mankind can only delay. time will tell, it always done. He will continue to fight for the guard until his death, which when it comes will be a relief knowing he can go peacefully into the light of the emperor. david will be ready for death when it comes, although he doubts the others will be.

The 54th recently fought against the 13th Black crusade and David did his very best to keep his squad alive, but in most cases he did not suceed. Up until then he had a good service record, this was soon stopped after leading his men into an ambush by renegades. Only david and four others survived, one dying of his wounds days later. It was decided that David be sent to fight in gregroian crusade with part of his regiment. 

It wasn't long before he was, transfered to one of the "pathchwork companies", to his it feels like the Guard, who he served wil courage and skill have cast him aside. Now he has the job of looking after a bunch of strays and stragglers, not the sort of job anyone wants.


Appearance: David wears a large trench coat with fur around the collar and a winter (Russian-style) hat because, despite the temprature he always feels cold. His face is old and weather-beaten with a grey, messy beard and equally messy grey hair. He lost severn toes to frostbite while on Valhalla and earned the nicknamed "no toes"

Culture: David was once a Valhallan ice warrior and lived on Valhalla for 19 years, then he entered the Imperial guard but returned to Vallhalla many times to drive away invaders and whatnot.

Squad position: Commissioned Officer

Wargear: Power sword (anything else is too heavy) and a bolt pistol.

what do you think?


----------



## Angel of Blood

Thought Otep had already called dibs for the Lt, GM's decision though i guess.

On your character though. No offence but i just can't see it. An officer that old would never be in charge of a squad, he just wouldn't be able to keep up. An Lt, should pretty much always be young, middle aged at the very least and even then he must have fraked up massively along the way to still be at that level.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Would also like to point out the lack of background, though it is the gm's decision in the end.


----------



## Klomster

Wow, alot of characters.

And this in just a day 
Guess my Unknown rp thread was a success.

Waiting with anticipation.
My poor guy is surrounded by madmen....


----------



## Angel Encarmine

hey my commissar is not a madman.... just a bit of a drunk and a trouble maker hahaha


----------



## Otep

its all good i'll jsut rock the medic  just finished the character sheet

I couldn’t remember the history of the Elysia star system so I copy/pasted it… hope its ok. If not I can re phrase it

Edit: now an ex member of The 426th Elysian Drop Troops, as well as an added background

Name: Cory Dornes

Age: 25

Personality: Every person has their own set of problems. Cory is no exception. Most of the time, cold calculating and very steady hands… This is because of his addiction to pain medications. Without the medications Cory is a royal mess, erratic, twitchy, and very short tempered. 

Cory how ever is very discreet about his addictions, taking them early in the morning and when no one is paying attention to him.

Appearance: Cory tries to keep his appearance to military standards. Closely cropped hair, clean shaven face (even though it’s hidden under his respirator) and highly polished black jump boots.

Nothing outstanding about his appearance; average height and weight, brown hair and green eyes. How ever, he dose keep the Elysia markings on his body armor and equipment clean and maintained in honor to his fallen brothers.

Culture: The Elysian System and the surrounding space is constantly in danger of pirate and raiders due to the high concentration of trade vessels. Because of this constant threat, the Elysian Planetary Defense Force (PDF) deemed it necessary to create their own specialized counter measures. The Elysian Drop Troop Regiments are picked from the PDF based on all-volunteer basis. Future drop troopers are required to first serve at least one tour in the Elysian PDF before they are allowed to join. Upon Their recruitment the new Drop Troops are sent to one of many military training bases established across the Elysian System to begin their training. Some of which includes extensive practice with Grav-Chute operations, making high-orbit insertions, specialized marksmanship training and extreme environment survival skills.

Background: The Elysian Drop Troops were held in the highest regard on Cory's home planet. The Imperial Guard's propaganda romanticized them into being "protectors of the sector and guardians of mankind". Cory being young and dumb at the age of 17 and a half, signed himself up for the PDF to gain access to the drop troopers.

After his 6 month's of specialized training and one combat tour; Cory turned in his application to the Elysian Drop Troops. His packet was approved and shortly there after was re-enrolled into more specialized and intense training as a combat medic within their ranks. His time was spent as every other new drop troop not standing out or falling behind.

His training was completed without a problem and was accepted with the rest of his class into The 426th Elysian Drop Troops Regiment. A Few days later the regiment got the call to their newest rapid deployment operation behind enemy lines.

The world was small and unimpressive but some high ranking officer claimed it was a "key strategic asset". The 426th packed their gear and left the star port 3 hours later. Upon arrival, Things went catatonic rapidly. EVERY anti-air turret within the district zeroed in on the Valkyries. Over 70% of the 426th did not survive. The remaining soldiers went and took their positions and held their ground until the Armored divisions rolled into city.

After a month and a half of grueling and relentless assaults and counter assaults, 47 survivors slowly emerged from the ruined city. Cory, a rookie sniper and a heavy bolter team held their position at a fuel dump captured by the tau invaders. The survivors were systematically disbanned and thrown into what was commonly referred to as "patchwork companies" 

Squad Position: Combat Medic from The 426th Elysian Drop Troops

Wargear: 
•	The MKIV 'bullpup' lasgun
•	Mark VI Elysian Flak Armour and Type 5 Pressure Helmets 
•	2 Fragmentation grenades
•	2 “krak’ grenades

•	550-cord, 75 ft
•	Entrenching tool with one sharpened edge (for use as a make shift axe)
•	Standard issue wool blanket
•	Rations, 3 days
•	Canteens (1 2qt attached to his ruck and 2 1qt attached to his belt)
•	Medical pouch


----------



## Angel of Blood

Lacking a background isn't it? You know the 99th Elysian were all seconded to the Inquisition after Hive Fleet Kraken and renamed D-99 right?


----------



## Otep

... damn your right! thats why i wanted them as an ally for my sisters! *face palm*

i'll fix that and spend a few minutes thinking of the background as i have a cigarette...


----------



## Lanterns & Torches

Aside from what Angel said, I like the idea of the medic being an addict. It would seem I'm not the only one who took inspiration from a movie/tv show; your character reminds me of the doctor from Prison Break, even if she is female, and could make an interesting RP character.


----------



## Otep

I've only seen the first like... 2 episodes of prison break lol so i didn't realize it was along the same premise as the character.... good to know i may watch a few episodes with her as a reference XD

dose anyone know of a regiment that is still active for them? i cant think of the ones that are not dead or handed off lol


----------



## Lord Ramo

Out of curiosity is the carapace allowed? I'm pretty sure someone else wanted some earlier and that wasn't allowed. Just asking questions tis all.


----------



## Akatsuki13

Alright here's the squad vox operator, hailing from the death world of Krieg.

Name: Corporal Nathin Strasse

Age: 21

Former Regiment: Krieg 13th ‘Totenkopf’ (Death’s Head) Infantry Regiment

Appearance: Though he seldom removes his mask, Nathin is a pale, dark haired, gray eyed young man with no marks on his face. He’s of above average height and an average build.

His uniform is the typical of the Death Korps, a black greatcoat over his gray undershirt, flak armor, pants and black boots and gloves. The respirator mask is tan with green tinted lens and several wires connected from the mask to the vox-caster while it’s regulator unit is strapped to his chest. All made of chemical resistant materials though the uniform possess a pungent odor as result. The shoulder pads and helmet of his uniform are dark gray with thirteen written on the right pad and a skull painted on the front of his helmet. Strapped to his back is his pack and vox-caster.

Personality: Like most from Krieg he is a grim, dour and dedicated man. Nathin always tries to be as efficient as possible in his duties, refusing to stop for anything until he has finished them. Though young, life on Krieg and the brutal training of the Death Korps has burnt out his fear and made him a highly disciplined soldier. Nathin only wishes to serve for long as he lives and to die standing, not dying in failure.

Background: Nathin’s childhood was typical of Krieg, living in underground bunkers and tunnels. In those early days he developed a knack for salvaging and scrounging materials as well as cobbling together damaged equipment into something that at least temporarily works. At seventeen like many Kriegians, he joined the Guard. He managed to complete the rigorous and brutal training of the Death Korps, promoted to Corporal and made a vox operator before being assigned to the Krieg 13th Infantry Regiment.

The Gregorian Crusade is Nathin’s first tour of duty as a guardsman and already he has borne witness to some of the worst of the fighting due to the assigning of Death Korp Regiments to the most brutal warzones in the subsector. In his most recent and last battle as a member of the Thirteenth, he and his comrades were tasked with the taking and holding of a vital Starport on the planet Vayros Prime. Within the first three hours of the operation the Kriegian forces had taken the Starport and were awaiting reinforcements from the fleet in orbit, unaware that the fighting in space had radically turned against the Imperials and that help would not be coming. For days they held out against overwhelming Chaos forces, using the bodies of the dead as barricades by the fourth day and fighting mostly with bayonets and shovels in hand-to-hand combat by the end of the seventh. Then on the morning of the eight day the Imperial fleet returned, smashing through the Chaos fleet and landing massive reinforcements. But by then the Chaos forces of Vayros Prime had suffered such terrible losses in trying to retake the Starport that they were in no shape to mount any defense and the rest of the campaign was little more than a mopping up operation.

Nathin himself was found in the aftermath guarding a scorched secondary access corridor filled charred bodies alongside two other surviving Kriegians. Several days earlier they had been a part of several squads assigned to protect that corridor. As part of their preparations, the Kriegians created several firebombs using scavenged fuel and propellant for in event that they were overrun. By the sixth night they were under heavy assault and on the verge of beginning pushed back. In desperation Nathin’s superior ordered the bombs be used despite being path of the blast along most their soldiers. Without hesitation Nathin detonated the bombs, killing scores of Chaos fanatics and many of his comrades. From then on he and the handful of other survivors defended the corridor until Imperial reinforcements arrived.

With the Thirteenth in tatters following the Vayros Campaign, Nathin has been assigned to the 19th Gregorian Crusade Reserve Regiment.

Squad Position: Vox Operator

Wargear: Vox-caster, Krieg respirator regulator unit, Lucius pattern, no. 98 Lasgun, bayonet, frag grenades, backpack with standard Guardsmen kit, folding entrenching tool, handheld Auspex


----------



## Angel of Blood

Otep said:


> dose anyone know of a regiment that is still active for them? i cant think of the ones that are not dead or handed off lol


There are hundreds of regiments. My characters going to be Elysian aswell, just going to pick a random number that isn't on any of the list of known regiments, for continuitys sake.


----------



## Anilar

Okay time to be a squishy but loyal guardsmen. Im thinking of being a heavy stubber dude, so Im trying to break one of your rules oh Mighty Gamemaster Overlord. Mainly that im alone around the gun. I believe in a 40k setting its a paltry str 4 Heavy 3 gun, with low AP power. Its about the power of a storm bolter. And I believe it to be a light support weapon, compared to the much more powerful heavy bolter and the fast shooting artillery cannon of a autocannon. To but it in fluff context, I just need to be a quarter as strong and durable as Brag from gaunts ghost to operate it alone. That man have been shooting from the hip two ducktaped autocannons and a assault cannon.
But ill drag around some kid, npc or player if needed, you are the Gamemaster overlord after all.
Should probably have sent it in a PM, but I don't mind getting a no in public, and maybe it will spark a little debate on the strength and abilities of some of the less used weapons. We all know what to expect from lasguns, bolt pistols and heavy bolters. But im sure its a bit more vague on forexample the heavy stubber.

*Character:*

*Name:* Stu B. Beren. Just called "Stubbs"

*Age:* 27

*Personality:* Stubbs have been around the guard long enough to know, that people die. Good, bad, evil, slimebag, saints it doesn't matter people die in war. And Stubbs haven't been in anything but war this last decade. Which he doesn't hide, he is not the greatest person at inspiring hope, when sitting around the campfire. But he do have many tales to share, if asked about it.
Why Stubbs haven't died or been seriously injured yet is a mystery to him, why does the god-emperor protect him instead of some other poor fellow.
In battle Stubbs does his best at providing suppresive fire, that his Stubber is best at. He have even fought some terrifying deamons(Minor), where he found out that sometimes the better option is to close your eyes, pray and keep shooting rather than running.


*Appearance:* About 168 cm tall (not sure what it is in feet and inches) His decade with the heavy stubber, have given him great body strength and weighs around 100kg. (Think that is about 200lbs) Thou he doesn't have much of a muscle tone, he is simply broad, though and strong. He is not the fastest around, but have great stamina, so he can run for a long time fully geared.
He have a few scars here and there from various encounters with bullets and various melee weapons.
Short brownish hair with a few streaks of grey creeping in greyblueish eyes, ordinary white skinned, nothing really stands out on Stubbs.

*Culture:* Stubbs originates from the relatively low tech world of Adri. A world that doesn't have the ressources or technology to manufacture and maintain lasguns and more sophisticated weapons. So its planetary forces are equipped with more ordinary autoguns, heavy stubbers, autocannons and the like.
Its tithe to the imperium consisting of Imperial guard regiments and various amounts of low grade ore and food stuff. 
Being a relatively peaceful planet, only having suffered from some minor ork and chaos raids. There guardsmen usually being of low quality, with substandard equipment and training.

*Background:* Joining the Adri 47th light infantery regiment at age 17, Stubbs looked forward to see other worlds. Being young and naive he had a romantic idea about warfare from the story books of other worlds. Hoping for glory and honour.
His commanding officers quickly saw the fun in nicknaming him Stubbs and issuing him the position of heavy stubber gunner in a squad. But it was quickly revealed that Stubbs had a knack for using and maintaining the bulky weapon, easily getting through the 6 months of basic training.
After that Stubbs and his regiment was shipped off to some distant strange world with massive forest and jungles against the green skinned orks. Something he and his regiment had no idea existed or trained for. A 75% casulty rate of the regiment on the planet, a harsh lesson for the young guardsmen that survived. Now a decade later, and many battles against mostly orks and chaos, Stubbs is to be a part of his sixth regiment. Several times the near extinction of a regiment, the remaining soldiers becoming part of new regiments that have had need of reinforcements. Stubbs have been able to keep hold of his Heavy Stubber, even thou he have been in well stocked regiments where he could have become part of a autocannon or heavy bolter team. The officers seeing the amusement of his name and his nickname going so well together, and if needed he have shown his abilities with his stubber that do impress most officers. 

*Squad Position:* Heavy gun dude.

*Wargear:*

*Combat Gear:*
Mark 7 Adri pattern Heavy stubber with belt feed and bipod.
Carries about 5 Belts of 100 rounds each for the Stubber.
Cadian Flak armour and helmet.
DH 44 Stub revolver as sidearm. 24 rounds.
Standard Imperial Combat Knife

*Non-Combat Gear:*
1 Standard-Pattern Entrenching Tool 
1 Weatherproof bedroll 
2 Days's Rations 
1 Water Canteen
Heavy stubber maintenance kit.
Extra socks and underwear.
Various thingies to fastening the Heavy stubber to various surfaces. For better firing solutions.

/Edit, added bipod to the heavy stubber, and changed the nickname to stubbs.


----------



## Yru0

This looks brilliant  my bro and I are thinking of coming in as a heavy weapons team, just posting to reserve the spots


----------



## brendxb

Name: Boomer
Age:28

*Personality:* Boomer is considered to be cocky, irrational soldier who rarely considers chain of command and laughs at the idea a nobles man chivalry and values a form of street honor instead. Spending a lifetime in poverty and violence he learned to rely on only his few friends and his closet brother like friend Brig. This has made him untrustworthy and very secluded helping him deal with the loses of men from his team and made him lose almost all respect for other guardsmen.

*Appearance:* Boomer has scarred face from gang wars and service as a guardsman and cold stare of distrust and a lack of care. He has a military stile haircut believing any other will affect his aim and put his life at more risk. He has a strong build made with the gang wars on his hive world Vardan's surface.

*Background:* Not much happened until the age of 4, where his parents were killed in a gang battle and he was adopted by the winning gang who then went to bring him up and teach him the street code but not knowing his name they called him boomer for his early attraction to explosives. At the age of 6 he helped his 'family' in the wars by building IED's, or loading artillery like weapons in a battle, but at the age of 13 he met Brig who had recently joined the gang. Soon they became as close as brothers and began going on 'recovery missions' as partners.

At the age of 14 Brig became ‘heir’ to the gang after holding a piece of land using a stolen and ‘disgraced’ bolt weapon against an attacking gang. This made him respected and powerful among other gangsters and allowed him to act in more ‘key situations’, access to better armour and arms as well as help Brig when he was among his own gang members who commonly referred to him as a snitch rat or in gambling matches, a cheat.
In his early 15th year he and Brig defended the gang’s base of operations against an attacking force while the best fighters were out raiding, by using a heavy bolter mounted on the roof acting as a two man team loading and shooting as well as aiding morale to the few other defenders (mostly by streaming out an almost endless amount of insults).

However when he turned 18, both of them were conscripted into the Vardan guardsmen fighting on Broucheroc against the Ork WAAAGH! were Boomer was put in the 902 and was one of the few survivors of it, in the end they served 10 years on the bloody planet always surviving, moving force to force squad to squad to fight the green horde before they were triumphant against the Warboss where the weary survivors were picked out for the Patch work company’s crusade.

*Broucheroc:* After defending the capital of Broucheroc Boomer was paired up with brig to man a lascannon to help attack an ork outpost with the remnants of the 902nd and using the heavy weapon they took out a number of vehicles including a looted tank and had the finale shot at the Ork command post after 2 years of raiding missions they were chosen to aid in a spear head attack lead by a massive bane blade but after taking back over 10 cities the Orks sent a counter attack which ambushed the force and devastated the baneblade using a massive ork stompa, at the end of the battle both forces were in ruins and both behemoths laid in waste. Taking one of the few vehicles back it was soon realised that Brig and Boomer maned the last heavy weapon and none surprisingly the commissar was alive. Before camp was reached an Ork raiding party attacked and three ork Koptas were in the sky, while Boomer set up their lascannon Brig fired at the attackers and achieved what Boomer called “the luckiest shot in all the imperium” after emptying a clip into a deffKopta and seeming to fatally wound the pilot making him narrowly miss the duo and crash into an unsuspecting ork nob who Boomer also recalled “made a funny noise.” Afterwards, Brig refused to talk about the event ever again.

Back in base the pair were promoted several times in the following years but depromoted equally after Boomer killed the squad’s commissar, or disobeying direct orders, simply because they ‘didn’t suit him’, soon it was obvious that Boomer had a deep hatred for all authority.

After years of back and forth over no-man’s land, Brig and boomer were manning a mounted auto cannon on one of the Lemun Russes attacking the Ork’s final fortress, while there was no baneblade leading the attack command had finally sent in reinforcements and a mighty mass of guardsmen from all divisions across the planet converged on the ork bas, in this attack there was one goal; kill the warboss, but everyone knew he must have a trick of some kind and everyone thought they were ready. When the force reached the walls they were met with endless fire from all sorts of weapons and two sentinels fell almost immediately but the commissar orderd a charge and the guard obeyed after hard fighting, the walls were overrun with bodies and the guard entered the fortress to the army of orks within.

As the battle went on the bodies littered the ground and the Orks slowly fell and when only a handful of tanks remained the warboss showed his secret and emerged in another stompa. Almost instantly the guardsmen were pushed back by the many guns on the walker and the Orks on the ground charged. Seeing only one way to win Boomer told the tank main gunners to man the mount and the duo loaded a shell into the main weapon and told the driver to charge. Seeing the tank charge the commissar ordered the other tanks to do the same and the guard felt as if there was a plan. The entire force charged across the field and soon the tanks fired at the behemoth and the guard threw charges and grenades and inevitably the stompa fell, and with it the morale of the Orks and the life of the warboss. None to surprisingly the commissar took all the credit and was promoted and Boomer got sent to a disciplinary meeting before being shipped to the patchwork company with Brig. 

*Squad position:* heavy weapon specialist (shooter)

*Equipment:* lasgun M36 Kantrael, lascannon, demo charges, advanced flack Armour, frag grenades, Homemade advanced ammunition.


Edit: Oh god, wall of text,


----------



## Yru0

Name: Jackson 'Brig' McLanahan

Age: 25

Personality: Having grown in the dog-eat-dog world of gang-warfare, Brig is used to seeing fighting and death all around him. Like most 'gangers', Brig has 'trust' issues, a mindset built upon caution and the need to be suspicious all the time in order to either make fight or take flight and the slightest sign of trouble on the streets. Brig himself is a trouble-maker, a hooligan and some people even refer to him as a 'snitch' or a 'rat', he doesn't care, as long as he survives, that's all that matters. However, everyone knows that there's power in numbers, the guard are an embodiment of this philosophy, and in the harsh environs of hive worlds, gangs form to take advantage of this, tight-knit brothers and sisters who fight with and for each other, helping each other in the hardest circumstances, total and complete trust that is rare in the modern universe, although this trust is hard to earn.

Appearance: Brig is quite short and many often mistake this for weakness, although he is in fact quite agile and strong, one brought about from an entire life living on the streets, struggling to survive, and the harsh regime of combat in the guard of the Imperium. Brig has mid-length hair, short enough so that it just stays within Regimental regulations, but purely for the reason that he is forced to trim it to that length, if he had his way, Brig would let his hair grow out of control, having never really cared about keeping it in line, as it is though, his hair roughly reaches his neck.

Background: Brig was born in the gutter, he never knew his parents, he never really thought about it, orphans were in no short supply in the Undercitities. Struggling to survive as a street rat, Brig learned to live on his own, scavenge what he can, and generally stay out of the local gangs' way. He earned the name 'Rig' for his tendency to get any old piece of machinery from the abandoned battlefields to work (in the rundown planet's definition of 'work' in any case), being able to rig up laspistols and stubbers which he traded to local gangs in return for food, trading in patched up flak jackets for medicine, he exploited the spoils of war. 

However, when he was ten, Brig found himself on the wrong end of a relatively high-up ganger who almost lost his hand to a Stubber mis-fire, one which he placed squarely on Brig's shoulders as he was the one who had supplied the weapon, knowing that trying to explain to the furious ganger that even the best of the Underhive's weapons were pieces of rubbish would be fruitless, Brig sought out another gang for protection. A local war was being fought between the aggressor's gang and another local group who had done business with Brig on many occasions and took advantage of his position, seeing the value of gaining there own scavenger-rat. It was in this gang that Brig met 'Boomer' a kid not three years older than he, yet much more accustomed to gang-life, having been in fights since the age of four. The two were instant friends and Boomer took Brig under his wing, with them often running the gauntlet of fire on no-man's land, racing each other to get to the best scrap. Boomer had long ago gotten used to firing a weapon, and was skilled in marksmanship even at such an early age, but Brig could hardly lift a large weapon, but even so he proved to be a valuable asset, pulling wounded gunmen to safety and supplying ammo to warriors on the field, even before he became proficient at firing a weapon, he knew the nuances of battle. 

However, when he turned fifteen, the local Imperial Guard found themselves under siege from an Ork Waaagh! on the world Broucheroc and were desperately in need of defenders, and so the Underhives of Vardan were purged for potential recruits, and Brig and Boomer were swepped up in the search. The two were separated into different regiments at first, being rushed through training and shipped off to the hellish battlefield. Brig's regiment was the 722nd and didn't even last a week against the green horde, with the survivors quickly being incorporated into the other two regiments on the planet, the 831st and the 902nd Vardan Rifles. However, the 831st were soon obliterated and the Vardan Rifles found themselves a patchwork of survivors and as the hectic fighting continued, the Rifles could not even raise more than a single company. It was here that Brig and Boomer found that against the odds they had both survived the dice of fate, and continued the fight, the officers soon discovered that the two worked well together and demonstrated this in one-sided battles against the invaders, having fought together many times before. Eventually, the 902nd managed to hold the horde off at the capital city, yet there they remained pinned for nigh on ten years before the orks were finally purged from the world. Over the years the two had been drafted into the heavy weapons teams, where most of the proffessional teams had been wiped out in the early stages of combat. 

Following the campaign, the survivors were sent off to prepare for the coming crusade that had presented itself to the Imperium, and being so few in number, were incorporated into patchwork regiments to prepare for the coming fight.

Culture: Vardan 722nd, then Vardan 902nd Rifles

Squad position: Weapon's expert (he's good with explosives, maintenance, that kinda thing) and heavy weapons 'specialist'.

Wargear:

Ammunition
Krak Grenades
Frag Grenades
Satchel Charges
Frag Mines
Flak Jacket (with helmet)
Pack filled with basic supplies (trench shovel, rations, flashlight etc)
Combat Knife (you never know...)
Lasgun

*Lascannon Equipment:*

Tripod
Power Packs
Spare Barrels (minimal, their SPARES for a reason)
Recon Scope for targeting (Kinda like Binoculars)
Can Carry wheels to move lascannon (think Forgeworld Death Corps style, however more often than not terrain dictates that it is better to carry the disassembled weapon to be made on site).


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Yeah im pretty sure carapace is pretty much only for LT and Commissar....


----------



## Otep

lol damn! just finished updating (TWICE! i lost my typing due to an accidental mis-click lol)

i'll change my stuff to flak


----------



## Rems

Presenting your Commissioned Officer

Name: Siegdorn Von Halsen

Age: 25

Personality: A member of the Kriegan aristocracy Siegdorn is an ambitious, arrogant young man. Calculating and cold it is his aim to work his way up the ladder for the glory of his House, Krieg and the God-Emperor. As a Kriegan he is of a somewhat religious outlook, having had the virtues of sacrifice and redemption drilled into his since birth. He is efficient and ruthless, the mission at hand will be completed and his own career advance, whatever the cost in men. Unlike many officers Seigdorn has traditionally had good relations with Commissars, thinking highly of them and their duty. He does not begrudge them their field executions, they are doing their duty and weeding out weakness. This is do doubt a partly from his Kriegen upbringing where self sacrifice is one of the highest virtues and his own cold, detached nature.

Appearance: Of average height and stature Seigdorn is unremarkable looking. His hair is raven black and his face thin and pale, a legacy of Kriegs underground existence. He keeps an immaculately trimmed moustache. A scar runs down his right eye and over his cheek, the legacy of a stray piece of shrapnel, an unfortunate and accidental incident of friendly fire. Seigdorn had those responsible shot just to make sure though. He wears a dark greatcoat over carapace armour with a sabre sheathed at his hip. The ubiquitous Kreig respirator hangs about his neck. 

Culture: Seigdorn hails from Krieg, an atomic wasteland where life exists only underground in sprawling Hive Cities. It is the Krieg way to fight and die, requesting the toughest warzones as penance for their ancestor’s treachery. Notable for use of ancient vitae womb technology Krieg sends out countless regiments of the Death Korps to fight and die in the Emperor's name.Seigdron himself though was born in the regular manner, being of noble stock. The Death Korps way of combat is of attrition and relentless, grinding assaults. They often fight in the most inhospitable of warzones and are a grim and dour people, their uniforms decorated with motifs of death. 

Background: Born into nobility Kreigen was groomed from birth to be an officer as nearly off of Krieg's men are. Redemption sacrifice and efficiency were drilled into him as core tenants to live by. When he came of age and left the academies Seigdorn was assigned as a young officer in the 231st Seige Regiment where he lead his men through the blood and trenches of Gahlost Prime, Kentx IV and others, the pounding of boots in the mud drowned out by the thunder of guns. Harsh but fair he earned a reputation for efficiency, though the body count was always high, but such is the nature of the Kreig way of war. 

Seigdorn found himself assigned to a Patchwork Company when he became a Lieutenant without a platoon, company or indeed much of a regiment. His previous command having been wiped out from incessant assaults where the tactic known as the ‘human wave’ was employed against heretics during the Kantreal Campaign, a part of the wider Kush Offensive. With command shattered and the regiment down in tatters Seigdron was requisitioned by Major Krukeon of the 19th Gregorian Crusade reserves regiment, 5th Company who had the men but no one to lead them. Lacking the political clout to refuse such a assignment Seigdorn begrudgingly accepted. 



Squad Position: Commissioned Officer

Wargear: Carapace armour

Equipment: Standard Krieg issue respirator, las pistol, sabre (close combat weapon), magnoculars, voxbead, 5 laspacks, map, 2 frag grenades, whetstone, standard field rations for 3 days.

edit- bugger just noticed that someone else already applied for Commissioned Officer. Oh well i'll keep him here, its up the the GM's discretion.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

This RP filled up quick man ddaaaammmn!!!


----------



## Otep

Thats how you know its a damn good idea


----------



## DasOmen

and i'm one of the saps that has to read all of your profiles.


----------



## Otep

has your brain exploded from all the dysfunctional guardsmen yet?


----------



## Angel Encarmine

hahaha yeah i gotta read em all too..... :suicide:


----------



## Otep

oh noes! well if it makes you feel better, i read 'em all too  i figured i might as well find a person or two to pick on and/or befriend XD


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Pick on someone too much and i might have to execute you otep XD


----------



## Otep

eeeeep! you wouldnt kill the medic would you XD nah i'm just seeing how entertaining this rp is looking

its looking fun and entertaining with each new character


----------



## unxpekted22

"(And yes I did steal the idea of marking each different player character with a diffrent colour from Darkreever,)"

You're welcome.


also, is there a sniper position left? I may be interested in making someone for this. Sorry I don't have time to look through the current players characters sheets atm. had closing shift tonight and got opening shift tomorrow.


----------



## Serpion5

*Derek*

- _'What`s your name son?'

- '...Derek.'

- 'Got a surname there lad?'

- '...Derek.'_

Name: ...Derek.

Age: ...Twenty two. 

Personality: ...Always hesitant to respond, as though the question just asked is one of vital importance even if it`s only his name or his age. Seems tense at all times and can be difficult to approach. He always stare directly into the eyes of whomever he is speaking with/about to kill. The last soldier to inquire about the boy`s past left the conversation and immediately requested a transfer to a different unit. 

Appearance: Stern and serious, his face is always locked into an expression of concentration like a sharpshooter lining up a shot. There are several small scars at the side of his face which appear to be from some kind of shrapnel wound but none have yet asked further on this. Derek is of medium build and short height, making him largely unsuitable for the heaviest of combat roles, but he remains a solid shot with his lasgun and has felled plenty of foes despite this. 

He wears the armour of his former regiment repainted to a blank grey upon his arrival here and the dull ochre fatigues that went with it. 

Culture: Derek was originally from Cadia, and as such the way of war was hammered into him from childhood. He was a part of the 251st, a regiment that saw battle primarily on the eastern fringe but was all but annihilated by an ork waagh that was later halted by the novamarines. 

Background:

_- 'What happened son?'

- '...Orks came charging in. We were ready to fight, but they dropped asteroids from orbit. Killed off seven platoons in one go and buried the rest in rubble. I was trapped, couldn`t move.'

- 'And then?' 

- '...Space marines showed up. Killed them all. Next day rescue teams found the buried survivors. Regiment was gone though.'

- 'You must have lost a lot of comrades? Friends?' 

- '...'

-'Do you want to talk about it?' 

- '...Talkin` ain`t gonna bring `em back. They were soldiers. We die. It happens.'_

][ -Trooper deemed fit for reassignment- ][ 

Equipment: Lasgun, Flak armour, Combat knife.


----------



## Otep

i know we have a heavy stubber, a sniper, autocannon team, vox caster, 2 lt's, a medic a commissar a few guards men (one of which is a ex gladiator).... and thats about all i remember off hand lol


----------



## Lord Ramo

Of course some of them haven't been confirmed by the gm.


----------



## DasOmen

also have a sargent from pandora.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

So? what does the GM think of my commissioned officer (page 6 or 7)


----------



## Aramius

GM hasn't responded to any of the newer character sheets, Karak. Patience is a virtue.

Very nice character, by the way, Serpion. Getting a vibe of 'either he'll save our asses, or shiv us in our sleep' from it, myself.


----------



## Klomster

Guess my character might hang out a bit with the medic.

Acting as a makeshift nurse.

Anyone get the cheaffers last chancers wibe 









My character is basically brains (the bald guy with a large backpack) with a helmet and armour 

Oh btw gm, i didn't include all the wargear Thrius carries, but it's lots.
Is it useful? Thrius probably has it. That kinda guy.

I can sense alot of infighting coming


----------



## Angel of Blood

Name: Alexi Tyler

Age: 26

Original Unit: 51st Elysian Drop Troop Regiment

Background: Born on Elysia, home of the famed Elysian Drop Troops. Tyler was always cock-sure and confident as he grew up, constantly getting himself into trouble with his friends whilst idolising the drop troops his world was renowned for. He eagerly awaited the day he could enlist in the army and start his training, not only for the honour and glory, but for the chance to throw himself out of a perfectly good aircraft, something that sounded as fun as it did crazy. He enlisted in the PDF as soon as he was of age and served his prerequisite year needed to join the Drop Troops. His year in the PDF was entirely uneventful however, with his unit being sent to nothing more dangerous than a low key protest.

After a year Tyler was sent to be trained and inducted into the Guard proper. He excelled in all areas of training, applying his determination and confidence in all aspects. His marksmanship ability like all Elysians was superb as was his fieldcraft skills. His trainers noted he was particulary good as a scout during training excersises, showing a good understanding of how to operate without supply lines, how to set ambushes and stealth. His final phase of training was how to use a grav-chute, what he looked forward to most. The feeling of plumeting to the ground was as exhilarating as it was insane.

On completion of training Tyler was shipped out to the 51st Elysian Drop Troops, who were currently being mobilised to fight in a campaign against a heretic world. Tyler arrived at his unit confident and sure as ever, despite some believing him to be arrogant, they also recognised he was a valuable trooper. He eagerly looked forward to the first opportunity to fight for Elysia, for the Guard, for the Imperium and most of all for the God-Emperor. That all changed on his first engagement however.

On the drop in Tylers company came under no enemy contact and deployed rapidly towards their first objective. Tyler was at the front of the vanguard along with the other lead scouts when the enemy first hit them. The despicable traitors had ambushed them, letting them advance only to close in on them like a vice. When the first rounds started going over Tylers head he realised something he had never expected. He was terrified. He had always wondered what real combat would feel like, he assumed it might have been like the training excersises, only more intense and with alot more adrenaline rushes. But now he was in combat all he could think about was how scared he was, how he could truly be killed at any moment and most of all how foolish he was to assume he was so brave before.

Tyler spent the majority of his first battle curled up in a foxhole alongside his now dead scouting partner, trying to play dead aswell. Luck was with him that day however as the rest of the regiment caught up and won the field. Eversince that day Tyler has tried his best to stay out of combat, using every trick in the book to get off combat duties, sickness, injury, charges, anything short of desertion which would get him killed just as quickly as combat. Despite all his best efforts he has still been sent to warzone after warzone, somehow being able to survive despite still being used as a scout as he is still cowardly enough not to admit to others how terrified he is of being at the front. Tyler was off combat duties on one of his more ingenious excuses when the 51st were all but destroyed in a particularly devastating battle. He and the other survivors were then shipped off to other units who could use their skills, Tylers being the Patchwork company in the Gregorian theater.

Peronality: Before combat Tyler was a confident, positive, somewhat arrogant trooper, yet loyal and trustworthy. Now however he is pessimistic, chronically miserable and considered a mild malcontent, always trying to get out of duties, sowing discord amongst others and complaining about the current situation they are in. 

Appearence: Unremarkable in stature, he has the look of someone who might once have been strong and tough but has let it slip away, almost looking haggard in appearence now. His dark brown hair is of medium length, almost reaching the bottom of his neck and unkempt and uncared for giving it a dry and lifeless feel. His grey eyes carry a permenantly disenchanted and miserable look to them. A rough layer of stubble always covers his high cheek boned face, just uncared for as his hair, but still trimmed to a degree.

Culture: The Elysian Drop Troops are amongst the best rapid response troops that the Imperial Guard has to offer. Not only do they have some of the best and most well cared for equipment and a high proportion of Storm Troopers within their ranks, but they have perfected the tactic of attacking by grav chute and the Valkyrie Airborne Assault Carrier. It is common for the elite soldiers of Elysia to appear from the skies en masse above their objective, raining onto the battlefield and sowing devastation and confusion throughout the enemy lines before they have even landed. However, the Elysian Drop Troops' combat doctrine does not afford them such luxuries as the Leman Russ Battle Tanks or even the ubiquitous Chimera troop transports. Nothing bulkier than the lightweight Sentinel can be deployed by grav-chute. As a result, Elysian Drop Troops specialize in ambushes and attaining and holding objectives, and cannot hold their ground in a protracted fire fight for long. In large-scale conflicts, this dictates a hit-and-run style of warfare whereby the Elysians achieve their goal and then quickly disappear. In smaller engagements the Elysians are experienced and well-equipped enough to operate for long periods of time without fresh supplies. 

Squad Position: Lead scout. Despite all his best efforts, Tyler is still recognised as a exceptional scout. His stealth skills incidently having improved tenfold as he makes every effort to never be seen by the enemy and avoid any sort of combat. 

Equipment: MKIV bullpup lasgun, laspistol, bayonet, frag Grenades, camo cloak, microbead, field supplied including cold weather gear and rations.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

HOT DAMN did the forum DOUBLE in size while I was out for the day? 
Huh, guess that'll teach me to have a personal life, i'll look over the posts and give you folks my thoughts.


----------



## DasOmen

you have fun with that.


----------



## Aramius

I'd offer to help, but no doubt you've got plenty of people to bounce ideas off already. Besides, this is the Imperial Guard; personal lives are left at the Imperial Guard recruiting desk.*

* Recruiting Desk is optional, no guarantee on safety of personal lives.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Ok Einar, Bashera, and Strasse and get the rubber stamp, 

Marus is also clear, but FYI Kingfield, just know the "Bluebloods" was the nickname of the regiment the 50th Volpone, unless I am talking entirely out of my ass anc they're like the Vostroyan Firstborn, in which case, someone correct me. 

I'll be sure to add in the Vox Operator and Medic designations (thanks for not letting me forget them) Otep DID have dibs for the sake of argument, sorry Karak,

Otep please do re-phrase it simply because I dont want someone grabbing my ass about plagarism, (you can simply synopsysize it and use Lexicanum as a resource) You might also want to look into the various drugs and such mentioned, like combat stims and such, might help buff your fluff.

Also yes Carapaces is allowed but is restricted to the officer and comissar.

"Stubber" is also clear, and I am going to ask, who will be his wingman and ammo loader? Either Brig or Boomer, unless I choose to expand the squad slightly and allow an extra heavy weapon.

The position of Officer I am having trouble with. this shall require much thinking of a GRAND sort.

Serpion, LOVE the character you've come up with.

Alexi is also good.
Now im going to go hit the bed cause it's 6AM where I am and I am dying, hopefully ill be able to get up and not feel so depressed in the morning.


----------



## DasOmen

i love it. he hits everyone BUT me... is my profile that taxing to look at?

"oh god, dasomen's made another profile... fuck it i'll look at it later when i can have a cold beer in my hand."

all in good fun of course


----------



## Anilar

As I understood it, Brig and Boomer are together around the autocannon.
Which is fine, ill come up with another dude, who doesn't run around with a stubber. Was hoping for a alone stubber dude.
Have a few other ideas running around in my head, ill stash Stubber for another good time, maybe when brig and boomer gets blown apart by a eldar plasma grenade or something.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

" I am sorry Commissar but we are all out of Amasec. "

*][ Guardsman Quarter Master Prior to Summary Execution ][*


----------



## Aramius

*"If you will not serve me Amasec, then you shall serve on the Firing Line!"*

Funnily enough, our illustrious and most-likely perpetually intoxicated Commissar is just the sort that, I think, fits that timeless quote. Oh how I hope we get to play with Leman Russes at one stage...

*"Drive me closer! I *hic* want to hit them with my sword!"*


----------



## Lord Ramo

Will Amasec help with my specialists PTSD?


----------



## Klomster

Stubber could have a lightweight heavy stubber (however that works)

One that is stripped and can be wielded by a single man.

Because i get the impression Stubber is a "rambo with m60" kind of guy


----------



## Kingfield

I was under the impression that all the Volpone regiments were 'lovingly' referred to as Bluebloods, after looking through the Lexicanum entry it does not confirm or deny and im far too lazy to fish out my Guants Ghosts books to check so lets just go with it for now


----------



## Yru0

Haha, I'd like to vouch for Stubber we could use the rapid fire  and I mean, we have rapid fire weapons nowadays that a man could carry, I can't imagine that there won't be something in the 41st millenium.


----------



## Lord Ramo

But the GM's word is final in the end. Not to sound like a dick or anything....


----------



## Angel Encarmine

In the ultramines omnibus they talk about regular folks firing stubbers and having difficulty with it but if Stubs is strong enough he should be able to handle one.... you got my vote too Stubs.... up to GM though


----------



## Aramius

Klomster, Yru0, you miiiiight want to pop over to Lexicanum and look up Heavy Stubbers... because from the looks of things, they're not little .30cal squad automatic weapons or anything. More like HMGs that can do double-duty as anti-personnel and anti-air.

Though, of course, final word rests with our GM, and the Tanith 1st and Only do use smaller Heavy Stubbers for weapons teams, so I suppose there's a canon precedent. Though, those Stubbers were still 2-man teams - one for the gun, one for the ammo.


----------



## Klomster

In the dark heresy you can fire a heavy stubber without setting it up on a tripod or similar, by having the skill "Bulging biceps".

That makes you able to stand up and fire the gun (but not walk around)
To get that skill you need strength 40, and that's strong.

So if he uses a lightweight stubber, is strong and has some hollywood powers over him. (And this is 40k, where space elves fight huge warrior monster monks in power armour)

I'd say he can use it without a loader. Not run'n'gun, perhaps not even move, perhaps not even stand and fire.
But he could probably handle it, it's not a .50 either.

So an LMG stubber.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

> I'll be sure to add in the Vox Operator and Medic designations (thanks for not letting me forget them) Otep DID have dibs for the sake of argument, sorry Karak,


Sorry for what exactly? So many new pages appear so quickly meaning I can't keep up. If this has something to do with the squad position; my character was an commissioned officer and Otep's was a combat medic. I've been over the whole thread several times and I still don't get it. 

btw, I think I managed to get the spot of officer before anyone else. Seeing as it was a first-come first-serve basis.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Well Otep did say he was going to post up an officer, however I think he may have seen yours and changed his. Also I don't think once it is mentioned that it is first come first serve so you may not have the officer position so I wouldn't just assume you have done.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

they were talking about which one of them were going to put up comm officer before you posted yours....


----------



## Otep

culture paraphrased and revamped...

i cant find a decent description of what is within a medi-pack. it either says specialized scanners or drugs and cures for battle field cures/repair.

if its ok i'll just use the current us army lay out for a medical bag (quick clot, IV's, T3's, penicillin/antibiotics, pressure bandages, tourniquets, field dressings, medical grade scissors, needle chest decompression, etc) but i may add things like combat drugs and what not to the layout

Edit: i keep a 2nd tab open as i post anything... that way i can refresh the 2nd tab to make sure i didnt miss an update/ruling


----------



## Akatsuki13

Medi-pack contents tend to vary based off the regiment and where they're getting their supplies from. Medics from more advanced worlds tend to have more sophisticated tools in addition to the standard fare as they'll largely be educated and possess a degree of medical knowledge beyond basic first aid. Take the top two medics of Tanith First and Only, Dorden and Curth, both are trained doctors. Now those in less developed worlds such as Feral and Feudal Worlds where education is far more basic would have only medics trained in rudimentary first aid, their kits containing only basic materials needed to patch up the wounded long enough to send them back to triage stations and the IG equivalents of MASH units.

Of course there are exceptions to this. The Death Korps of Krieg for example have a different kind of frontline medic, the Quartermaster. On the battlefield they'll patch only those that can immediately get back into the fight or stabilize those that can make under their own power to an aid station. Anyone injured too severely to leave on their own power is granted the Emperor's Mercy. After that the equipment of dead is redistributed among the living.

Anyway an Elysian medic would be well educated and supplied with at least a modern (for us anyway) medikit.


----------



## Anilar

Your medikit would proabably be much like the american field kit. If needed I have some knowledge of battle injuries and battlefield treatment that you can draw on, we can talk in PM's or OOC about how you should act on various wounded soldiers, when they start to appear.


----------



## emporershand89

This guys got a future in this forum, hahaha. Well done my friend for your first attmept I honestly feel ashamed. anyway I shall join, let me look over the positions. The commissar is very tempting.


----------



## DasOmen

we already have a commissar


----------



## Anilar

A new character since it seems Stubber can't quite manage a Heavy Stubber alone. Maybe someone will be his partner in the future, and I believe that Brigs and Boomers Autocannon are more useful than my little stubber.

/Edit, stubber accepted so reserve character

*Character:*

*Name:* Name Pending. "AA" short for always around.

*Age:* 19

*Personality:* "AA" is a young soldier that have survived 6 months fighting in the crusade. He is a enthustiastic soldier that haven't realised the horror of the war yet. Still finding battle thrilling and fun. He always tries to get on good foot with the veterans, hoping they will teach him what they know of warfare, so he better can be of service. Also knowing that having someone looking out for him in the battlefield, the greater the chance is he will survive. AA is no fool, he know death can come around the next corner, he just want's to make sure that several enemies dies first.

*Appearance:* About 188 cm tall (not sure what it is in feet and inches) and 80 Kilograms (160lbs), AA is really fast runner, which have saved his hide several times, and have been spared any serious injuries. Mostly bruises and scrapes from diving into cover.
His head being covered in a ruffled mass of dark brown haid and beard. Blue eager eyes.

*Culture:* AA have been born in Hive Tarsus on the world of Scintilla in the Calixis Sector. Growing up among the billion of ordinary workers of that city, "AA" was simply drafted into the imperial guard, in response to an ork uprising in one of the outer worlds of the Calixis Sector. A conflict that had been handled by the time AA's regiment had finished basic training. The Scintillian Governor having excess regiments under his command. So he shipped them of to the Gregorian Crusade.

*Background:* Growing up among the billion of ordinary workers of that city, "AA" was simply drafted into the imperial guard, in response to an ork uprising in one of the outer worlds of the Calixis Sector. A conflict that had been handled by the time AA's regiment had finished basic training. The Scintillian Governor having excess regiments under his command. So he shipped them of to the Gregorian Crusade.
Under basic training it became clear to AA's drill sergeants that he was really fast, couldn't shoot straight but he did have a certain knack for explosives. So he was shipped over to a specialist unit of the regiment, the combat engineers. Where he was trained in the use of things like door and bulkhead explosive breaches, claymores, tubed charges, mines and other skills, so he could support infantery squads in urban warfare. Both in the use of getting access, ease maneuverability and fortify positions.
As for his shooting he was issued a Shotgun, so he wouldn't make friendly fire accidents on the battlefield, when the enemy being in range of his shotgun, he wouldn't be able to miss.
So when the Scintillian imperial regiments joined the Crusade, "AA" quickly got his nickname, because the soldiers in the units he was assigned to, got the impression he was always around with the right tools for the job.
But heavy casulties on the Scintillian regiments, have seen AA shipped to the patchwork regiments, where he is just assigned as a rifleman like most others, "AA" wondering if his abilities will be noticed and valued in time.

*Squad Position:* Specialist: Combat engineer.

*Wargear:*

*Combat Gear:*
Gunmetallicus Combat Shotgun. "Breacher"
Enough shells for a battle or two.
Standard issue Combat Knife.
Scintillian Urban Warfare Flak armour and helmet.
6 Standard issue door breaches.
2 Heavy bulkhead breaches.
6 one-yard long tube charges.
1 roll of explosive cord. 25 yards.
A bunch of detonators and fuses.

*Non-Combat Gear:*
1 Standard-Pattern Entrenching Tool 
1 Weatherproof bedroll 
2 Days's Rations 
1 Water Canteen
1 Toolset
A pair of extra padded and long gloves for razorwire operations.
Extra socks and underwear.


----------



## Klomster

Someone who's trying to be more useful than my character 

Looking good, i like him.
Fun to see a fellow dark heresy player as well.

Just one thing, doesn't AA have a name?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

DasOmen said:


> i love it. he hits everyone BUT me... is my profile that taxing to look at?
> 
> "oh god, dasomen's made another profile... fuck it i'll look at it later when i can have a cold beer in my hand."
> 
> all in good fun of course


Das, I MENTIONED YOU IN THE FIRST 14 LETTERS.

But even MORE importantly, I dont drink.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Klomster said:


> Stubber could have a lightweight heavy stubber (however that works)
> 
> One that is stripped and can be wielded by a single man.
> 
> Because i get the impression Stubber is a "rambo with m60" kind of guy


Think "Soldier carrying a browning in his arms in a desperate suituation" so, I WILL allow Stubber to join as is, JUST THIS ONCE (sorry ive been out all day, schedule should be back to normal by tomorrow)
Also as an explanation, an autocannon and a heavy stubber are treated as the same thing rules wise, after all, a heavy stubber is far better known by its more common name

A heavy machine gun.
Solid slug, rapid fire, water cooled, it's just a normal machingeun, like a browning, SMALL stubbers, or hand stubbers are better known as handguns today. The stubber bit refers to the fact that they are "Stubs" of metal being fired, rather than say bolt shells.
A heavy Stubber is in fact, a fancy browning machine gun, 40,000 years+ they're simple to make, which is why more porrly supplied regiments use them, and its why advanced but non forgeworld planets have them as the most common civlilian weapon.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Also yes, Karak you do have your foot in the door for the position of officer, but, I would appreciate it if you GREATLY expanded his backstory and personality, because, well it's rather bare for my taste, if not then I will give the position to Rems. Then it will come down to my descision


----------



## Angel Encarmine

There was another officer posting for a death korps of krieg officer too.....


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Angel, please help, my head is spinning right now and I am having trouble keeping everything straight, can you give me the reader's digest version of what i've missed while I go back over it and check it out?
You know the irony of all this? Pulling two all nighters, going to bed at 6 AM and waking up at 3 PM and feeling like a zombie, I feel like I'M the one who's patchwork here.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

basically Anilar reposted a char cuz he thought stubber wouldnt be accepted.... Brig and boomer are meant to be on the same autocannon team due to the fact that they were both gangers in same gang... there are 2 officer postings karak has one that you obviously know of Rems posted an officer on page 9... we have a medic and a vox operator... as well as an elysian drop trooper and a guardsman who is a shotgun wielding explosives expert


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

O.O dear god... im beginning to feel like I was in a coma and everything went Rip Van Winkle.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Lmao yeah this thread blew up quick man im pretty sure we have a full squad if not we are pretty damn close


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Aw hell.. you mean I gotta work now? I figured i'd be able to skive off long enough to get over whatever this is.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

yeah man its filling up quick :biggrin:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Speaking of quick, i'd kill for a good quick acting vertigo/headache cure.

Oh and Das? been looking MORE closely at your character and you done Dan Abnett proud. This is a unique idea good enough for Black Library. (after all considering they took Goto, alot of things are worthy of black library, on second thought I should stop here before this ceases to be a compliment.)


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Beer is what i use


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Should I be reading deeper into this? The drunk commissar character some poor alcoholic's cry for an intervention? >.>...

EDIT: also Kingfield, looking at your post again, it occured to me, you yourself said it.

The collective Volpone regiments are "The Royal Volpone"
the 50th were "The Bluebloods"
presumeably the other regiments are some similar name like say the 2nd Volpone "Aristocrats", the 89th Volpone "Thoroughbreds", or the 19th Volpone "Snobs".

also, can you tell you're fucked up when you try to spell Bluebloods as bloobuds?

Unless i'm completely wrong like how the Mordian "Iron Guard" refers to all the Mordian Regiments, to be honest, idk, but that there is my two cents.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Bahahaha!! naw man drunk commissar was just a fun idea im not an alcoholic they go to meetings :laugh: but i will admit i was slightly intoxicated when i created the good commissar


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Oh btw Yru0 and Brendxb, two things. If Anilar decides to go with Stubber instead of his new character would you consider a lascannon or heavy bolter (hell even two seperate heavy weapons if you want), and Brend, please do two things for me, expand your character sheet a bit more, (yes I am a detail person) and please capitalise, pet peeve I know but it drives me nuts.

Also Yru0, if I can, can I get a last name (or hell even a first name) on Brig? I can only have so many one name Madonna soldiers. Hell even an adopted name, after all, alot of nameless street rats have last names tacked on by army registrars.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Otep said:


> oh noes! well if it makes you feel better, i read 'em all too  i figured i might as well find a person or two to pick on and/or befriend XD


Even though it's a bit late to comment on now, if you two had to read through them all, imagine how I feel. AND i've got to make EVEN MORE. THough I am glad everyone is so excited.


----------



## DasOmen

trust me my profile probably drove him nuts for that. but is the sarge good to go?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Clear as a Pandoran day.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Ok updates to primary post made, hope to put up the action thread day after tomorrow after everything is sorted out, and since I have run out of colours AND squad positions, I declared recruitment CLOSED. (however, we are absolutely entitled to fill this thread up with more bullshit and OOC stuff 8D )


----------



## DasOmen

ouch, that's not very clear then. i mean you got debriss in the way, astaroids floating about, some poor sap who missed his grapnel latching falling through the sky into the abyss.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

DasOmen said:


> ouch, that's not very clear then. i mean you got debriss in the way, astaroids floating about, some poor sap who missed his grapnel latching falling through the sky into the abyss.


I knew this joke was coming, I just knew it.

Anyway on an aside note, i just counted and we have 16 squad members, more than the original 12 I was planning on, but this works out OK, 14 troopers, 1 officer and an attached commissar, that sounds like one well outfitted outfit dont it?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Oh and also, since I have all your attention, tomorrow I will also be putting up a recruitment thread for an original fantasy setting RP for anyone interested in that too. I decided I may as well violate my own intellectual property and tap into my novel series for the setting. Seeing as said novels are as yet unpublished, a simple note, anyone (half joking here) that steals my ideas, i will find you and castrate you in your sleep, or if you're a woman, go tribal on you and sew you shut, either threat is as good. But, since this is the Heresy RP boards, I'm fairly certain i dont have to worry about intellectual property theft, hence why I am rsiking it at all, so, when I have that up, hope you will enjoy playing in my playground.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Sounds good to me


----------



## Serpion5

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Oh and also, since I have all your attention, tomorrow I will also be putting up a recruitment thread for an original fantasy setting RP for anyone interested in that too. I decided I may as well violate my own intellectual property and tap into my novel series for the setting. Seeing as said novels are as yet unpublished, a simple note, anyone (half joking here) that steals my ideas, i will find you and castrate you in your sleep, or if you're a woman, go tribal on you and sew you shut, either threat is as good. But, since this is the Heresy RP boards, I'm fairly certain i dont have to worry about intellectual property theft, hence why I am rsiking it at all, so, when I have that up, hope you will enjoy playing in my playground.


Friendly advice here, don`t want to seem negative, but if you have any aspirations of seeing this novel of yours published, I`d keep any reference to it off the internet until it`s been done.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Serpion5 said:


> Friendly advice here, don`t want to seem negative, but if you have any aspirations of seeing this novel of yours published, I`d keep any reference to it off the internet until it`s been done.


Hence why I have notes dating back 10 years now that I can use as solid proof in any suituation, and also, the simple fact that this is far mor of borroing my setting rather than my story.


----------



## DasOmen

so, now onto the worky bitso f this RP. you know, the stuff the orks get all riled up bout. you know, dem shiny bitz, and dat bit over dere... dat ell do nicely to da pile. oh, lookie ere, got eldar blood all over me... it's all shiny:grin:

but seriously guys, i'm as excited as the lot of you, but we need to give him some time to work. if he's checking the thread here every five minutes and sees that in the last 4, it's jumped three and a half pages, he cant rightly make anything now can he? sides, you know he's gotta write up something for the squad leader, the commissar, and the like.


----------



## Klomster

What can i say.

I'm ready to rock when the gm and the pending are finished!


----------



## Akatsuki13

Anilar said:


> *Age:* 19
> 
> *Squad Position:* Veteran without a lasgun


You can't really make a young guy a veteran, especially when their fluff states that they are a relatively new soldier. What I would suggest if you use this character to either make him a combat engineer or change him to an ordinary trooper from a regiment that specializes in urban pacification. Remember though the lasgun is the iconic weapon of the IG it is not necessarily the standard weapon of all IG regiments. There are those that use autoguns and other projectile weapons.


----------



## deathbringer

right this thread has blown to hurricane size ever so quickly so i have to ask a few questions for every poor sod still looking at this thread thinking so can i join
aka me

are their spaces left?

if so how many?

which special positions are left or are we looking simply at privates (teehee immature giggling)?

have the weapon choices been taken, are there any special weapon slots left?

final question and its a dickish question to ask

can you definitely handle the sheer size of this rp, because from the front sheet, there are alot of charactors. Not doubting your skill mate but an update for 15-16 people is going to take a shed load of commitment?


----------



## Kingfield

@Nicholas Hadrian, I think your right, ill edit out the nickname and just leave it as the 73rd, also whenever you have the time you should prob toss me into the opening posts list of characters, just so theres no confusion

finished editing the CS


----------



## Aramius

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Ok updates to primary post made, hope to put up the action thread day after tomorrow after everything is sorted out, and since I have run out of colours AND squad positions, I declared recruitment CLOSED.


I do believe this answers most of those questions, deathbringer.


----------



## deathbringer

ahhh class
sorry its a massive thread with large amounts of posts


----------



## Anilar

Ill keep to Stubber then, can always use "AA" later on, and give me some time to come up with a name for him.
Should I shorten the nickname to stubs instead ???. Seems some have allready done so.

@Akatsuki, i kinda just used the positions that GM had given on the front sheat, but your right I should probably just have given it the combat engineer position.

Another indication of this Rp's success. Our GM can not accept anymore PM's untill he cleans out his space.


----------



## emporershand89

Is it too late to join, i have my charatcer already written up. Tell me what you think



Name: Marcus Wattinr

Age: 31

Personality: Marcus has seen many battlefields, fighting across many different planets, and therefore has been hardened by war. He no longer retains his cajoled youth he once had, the patient of the young, or the enthusiasm of serving the Emperor. Instead Marcus is a cold man with little faith in the Emperor and only trusts the men under his command. He shows little emotion other than hatred for his enemies and is just as cold hearted towards his men. 

Appearance: Marcus is a bald headed sergeant that wears a standard Imperial uniform minus the cap. He has brown eye, black hair, a scar across his left eye, and a tattoo consisting of the Aquila with crossed sabers on his back. He is muscular, medium build, talks fast and loud, and tends to take a pose that puts all the weight on his right leg. 

Culture: Marcus is off Judian descent, a small backwater world in Segmentum Obscurus that is known for its Guard recruitment. He is a type of red neck; loving to do wild things and shoot/blow up stuff. However since becoming a sergeant is a quiet fellow who prefers to read up on culture and learn all that he can about warfare.

Squad Position: Sergeant


----------



## Akatsuki13

Yeah we're full up. Gonna have to til next time.


----------



## darkreever

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Ok updates to primary post made, hope to put up the action thread day after tomorrow after everything is sorted out, and since I have run out of colours AND squad positions, I declared recruitment CLOSED.


I do believe this answers your question. From about twelve posts back, and quoted for another member three posts ago.


----------



## Yru0

Kool overhauling our sheets (well, kinda) for Brig and Boomer back on page 8  a question though, we're stuck on whether a Lascannon or a Heavy Bolter, and also what's the issue with an autocannon? We don't really mind either way, it was a sorta roll of the dice in the first place for the weapon  Bren posted an idea at the bottom of his post about a lascannon that can be changed to fire a small blast style attack... so we're just brainstorming random things for now 

So, to the point, what do you guys think, moded Lascannon, lascannon or heavy bolter? 

Edit: Oh, and I'd like to welcome you all to Jackson 'Brig' McLanahan


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Lascannon would be nice for armor


----------



## Lord Ramo

Lascannon would be a very nice addition me thinks.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Ok the reason I asked you guys to change to a heavy bolter or a lascannon is because, on tabletop an autocannon and heavy stubber are treated with the same rules, admittedly, if one looks at it a heavy stubber is an anti aircraft gun modified for ground troops and an autocannon is pretty much a tank gun, but the same still applies. 

Also thanks for doing the changes, and while you're right referring to THIS paticular character Akatsuki, it IS possible to have veterans who are under 20, examples being the Whiteshields of Cadia (guardsmen in all but name) or simply by how much combat they've seen, veteranship isnt about age, it's about how long you managed to survive not getting shot.

As for Kingsfield, sorry thought I already had throw you in, what can I say? it was late and i was (and still am a bit) a zombie.

Anilar, when I said a less puntastic name for Stubbs (whom I cant help but think of the clown from "We're Back: a Dinosaur Story" whenever I hear his name) its just that calling him Stubs as his actual name is a bit like having Sir Lancelot being named Sir Knighty Knight Knight McKnight, it just seems kinda pre-ordained dont you know?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Oh and since I have had OVERWHELMING REQUESTS to join the RP, ill tell you what, should anyone choose to drop out at any point, or a sequel RP come up, you guys have reserved seats, just because I'm such a swell guy (and by that I mean my head is big and I'm arrogant).


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Oh and as for Boomer, since I have decided all Guard registrars have a sense of humor, his real name is "John Doe" as far as the army is concerned, do I expect anyone to use it? Hell no. And for simplicty's sake, Private Derek is registered as Private Derek Derek, since that was his response when asked his last name.

Also, Yru0 and Brendxb, I'll say this, much better, I like the character sheets a good bit more, it gives me more to play with.
On a less pleasant note however, I noticed you guys used a personal regiment without sending in something to me.... thats a no-no, so two options, either send in something on the Vardan regiments like I got from DasOmen, or you can choose to become part of a Necromundan regiment instead (since Necromunda is also famous for it's gangs) 
EDIT: Also, checked over Stubbs again and same thing, used a regiment without sending anything, either send in info on the Adri 47th or we have a bit of trouble since I cant find anything similar. - Nevermind, I noticed the slight little thing on the culture and such you squeezed in there, I would have preffered more to draw on, but I'll let this one slide.


----------



## Yru0

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Vardan_Rifles

Took some digging but their no custom regiment  just a somewhat unused one I guess, not listed whether Vardan's a hiveworld or not, so we put it down as is, not much info on how the orks were pushed out, so we improvised  tbh we just cba to make one, but I gotta say the Pandorans turned out pretty darn good.

Edit: Re-read the article and it doesn't say that the orks were pushed off, we kinda advanced the story a bit there...


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Ok folks, I am now caught up, and the Action thread will be up tomorrow if all goes well, we're just waiting on Unexpeckted to make a character (if he is going to, sorry no snipers left but, you got a reserved seat) For Karak to modify his for more background, for me to do my planned little contest to decide who gets the Officer post, what to do with the other fellow (EXECUTION FOR FAILURE!) and that should be about it.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Ooh, you little sneaks, pulling up something that obscure. I love it. Alright, I take it back, you're both in the clear. I'll appreciate whatever else you decide to add in but, other than that you're good.

EDIT: Re-read the article myself and realized "oh! It's the 15 hours guys!" and yes, it says the Orks werent driven off, but, since Orks are involved in THIS campaign and I doubt there is going to be a sequel to 15 hours, I think we can assume Broucheroc is part of the Gregorian Worlds, hence, for your sake, we'll say the 10 year seige is ended and the remainder of the roughly 100 man company was broken up and integrated into the Patchwork Companies. How do you guys feel about that?


----------



## Angel Encarmine

I'm game to execute the one who doesnt get the officer position 

*cocks Bolt-pistol*


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Well if neither one of them shows up to collect I might have to default it to someone else. Like Deathbringer.


----------



## Yru0

Works for me  and I think we've come to the conclusion we want a Lascannon by overwhelming majority, on another note o' great GM, is the modded Lascannon allowed or do we stay standard?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Give me the specifics all in one post on the Lascannon mods and I'll tell you what I think.


----------



## Rems

Showing up to collect? 

Seigdorn Von Halsen will gladly duel for his position. Up jumped commoners think they can lead men to their deaths, nonsense! It takes fine blue blood to lead men into battle and throw them in glorious wave after wave. Why he doesn't even have a moustache!


----------



## Yru0

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Give me the specifics all in one post on the Lascannon mods and I'll tell you what I think.


We were thinking it fires a standard Lascannon round at the standard pace, Str9 Ap2 style tank killer  but then it could also be set to be 'explosive' in a sense, much like a Missile Launchers Frag/Krak option, we're still debating the power of the explosion but it's like a Frag or Hellfire round type deal. Again, we don't really mind either way, but we're just a bit worried bout the low rate of fire and swarms of cultists....that never goes well together


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Well Seigdorn will be the default unless Karak updates his character sheet to have more on it.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Yru0 said:


> We were thinking it fires a standard Lascannon round at the standard pace, Str9 Ap2 style tank killer  but then it could also be set to be 'explosive' in a sense, much like a Missile Launchers Frag/Krak option, we're still debating the power of the explosion but it's like a Frag or Hellfire round type deal. Again, we don't really mind either way, but we're just a bit worried bout the low rate of fire and swarms of cultists....that never goes well together


Well remember you do have a heavy stubber in the squad, but, I'll allow it, give it flavor. After all, what enterprising ganger doesn't mod his weapons given the chance?


----------



## darkreever

Just thought I would mention, las weapons don't fire 'rounds' as a solid shot weapon would. They are laser weapons, which can have the power settings altered to change the rate of fire or strength of the shot. Making a laser shot explosive though? I don't believe the las weapons of the Imperium are capable of such a thing.

If your gonna have it modded to be slightly different, then let the modification be adjustable power setting. Allowing for it to fire at two thirds normal power, and the amount of downtime between shots to be less because of that. (Such a powerful energy discharge requires some time for the internal components to cool off enough for the next shot to be fired, lest you burn them out and make the gun useless.)


----------



## Rems

I'm not sold on the lascannon. Their not exactly the most portable weapon. A missile launcher or heavy bolter would have more utility and be more portable. But your the heavy weapon guys so go nuts. 

Darkreever's right though, its hard (well impossible) to make a laser 'explosive'. You might be able to make it have a more diffused beam or a wider radius though. But rate of fire and strength of the beam are changeable factors. Perhaps mod it so that it can fire like a lascannon or like a multilaser? Exchanging penetrative power for rate of fire.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

darkreever said:


> Just thought I would mention, las weapons don't fire 'rounds' as a solid shot weapon would. They are laser weapons, which can have the power settings altered to change the rate of fire or strength of the shot. Making a laser shot explosive though? I don't believe the las weapons of the Imperium are capable of such a thing.
> 
> If your gonna have it modded to be slightly different, then let the modification be adjustable power setting. Allowing for it to fire at two thirds normal power, and the amount of downtime between shots to be less because of that. (Such a powerful energy discharge requires some time for the internal components to cool off enough for the next shot to be fired, lest you burn them out and make the gun useless.)


Thats what I had figured they meant, which is why I allowed it, much like how some Veterans will overcharge their power packs to give more punch to their lasguns at the cost of shots.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Rems said:


> I'm not sold on the lascannon. Their not exactly the most portable weapon. A missile launcher or heavy bolter would have more utility and be more portable. But your the heavy weapon guys so go nuts.


 
First off, the reason I never offered a missle launcher is because I coulndt find a mention of one in the Imperial Guard Codex, but however if you wanna prove me wrong, please go ahead.

Also you're thinking of Space Marines, for guardsmen, Lascannons, Autocannons, Heavy Bolters and (normally) heavy stubbers are used by two man teams, for a guardsman a heavy bolter is so large it takes the two of them to even CARRY the damn thing. (a notable exception being "Try Again" Bragg, but hell, he practically is as strong as Conan)
So in short, no a heavy bolter is anything BUT portable to anyone outside of power armor.


----------



## Rems

But a heavy bolter would still weigh less then a lascannon which is a much larger weapon with huge powerpacks to carry. I meant it was more portable relatively speaking. 

I'm sure the guard codex lets you take missile launchers. Though if it doesn't the Munitorium manual certainly mentions them as a common heavy weapon. Which again would be more portable than a lascannon. 

Still it doesn't really bother me, just putting it out there. Also added a bit more to Seigdorn, fleshed him out some more.


----------



## darkreever

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> First off, the reason I never offered a missle launcher is because I coulndt find a mention of one in the Imperial Guard Codex, but however if you wanna prove me wrong, please go ahead.


Page 90 under company command squad, 96 under platoon command squad, 97 under infantry squad and heavy weapon squad, and finally 98 under veteran squad.

All of those have options for a mortar, missile launcher, heavy bolter, autocannon, and lascannon.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

darkreever said:


> Page 90 under company command squad, 96 under platoon command squad, 97 under infantry squad and heavy weapon squad, and finally 98 under veteran squad.
> 
> All of those have options for a mortar, missile launcher, heavy bolter, autocannon, and lascannon.


*grabs his codex*

...

...

Huh. Well I'll be damned, he's right.


----------



## Aramius

Codex aside, there's also a canon basis for Imperial Guard missile launchers - in fact, even smaller ones that can be used by pretty much all guardsmen.

I speak, of course, of the wonderfully named and so very lethal 'Tread Fethers' of the Tanith First and Only.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Rems said:


> But a heavy bolter would still weigh less then a lascannon which is a much larger weapon with huge powerpacks to carry. I meant it was more portable relatively speaking.
> 
> I'm sure the guard codex lets you take missile launchers. Though if it doesn't the Munitorium manual certainly mentions them as a common heavy weapon. Which again would be more portable than a lascannon.
> 
> Still it doesn't really bother me, just putting it out there. Also added a bit more to Seigdorn, fleshed him out some more.


Just for the sake of argument, I'll point out one of the most important things that makes the diffrence between bolters and las weapons, with a lascannon you only need maybe one or two power packs, with a bolter, you've got the carry all the ammuniton. If your lascannon runs dry you put it next to a fire, or in the sun to re-charge, but...
what do you do if you run out of ammo?

But anyway the relative merits of heavy weapons is a debate for another day.

I will admit I dont have a copy of the Munitorium manual so I wouldnt know in either event, I'll definetly admit, I had no idea there.

As for the position of Officer, if Karak hasn't made a post by the end of the day, you get the spot.


----------



## Kingfield

dont worry about it nich i wasnt suggesting you intentionally left me out, i understand that your juggling a lot and was attempting to remind you, havent been in a good IG RP in awhile so ill be anxiously awaiting this ones start


----------



## Yru0

darkreever said:


> Just thought I would mention, las weapons don't fire 'rounds' as a solid shot weapon would. They are laser weapons, which can have the power settings altered to change the rate of fire or strength of the shot. Making a laser shot explosive though? I don't believe the las weapons of the Imperium are capable of such a thing.
> 
> If your gonna have it modded to be slightly different, then let the modification be adjustable power setting. Allowing for it to fire at two thirds normal power, and the amount of downtime between shots to be less because of that. (Such a powerful energy discharge requires some time for the internal components to cool off enough for the next shot to be fired, lest you burn them out and make the gun useless.)


Haha, we *were* going for the explosive laser appraoch admittedly  we're fine without it but we deliberately didn't go for rapid fire, that's the heavy bolter and heavy stubber's area, think an infantry killer, but long reload still. I guess if I wanted to explain it, I'd say that the laser super-heated the ground, turning into straight into a gas, blaady blaa, it expands burning and pushing out with a ton of force on any ppl unfortunate enough to be in the area  But again, we don't really mind either way, it's just having a rapid fire lascannon that can ALSO kill vehicles is a bit overpowered...even for us


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Kingfield said:


> dont worry about it nich i wasnt suggesting you intentionally left me out, i understand that your juggling a lot and was attempting to remind you, havent been in a good IG RP in awhile so ill be anxiously awaiting this ones start


One thing to point out, while it is obviously not my real name, the shortening of Nicholas is just Nick.

I am however glad everyone is excited, cause I am too.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Yru0 said:


> Haha, we *were* going for the explosive laser appraoch admittedly  we're fine without it but we deliberately didn't go for rapid fire, that's the heavy bolter and heavy stubber's area, think an infantry killer, but long reload still. I guess if I wanted to explain it, I'd say that the laser super-heated the ground, turning into straight into a gas, blaady blaa, it expands burning and pushing out with a ton of force on any ppl unfortunate enough to be in the area  But again, we don't really mind either way, it's just having a rapid fire lascannon that can ALSO kill vehicles is a bit overpowered...even for us


In other words, the idea you are going for is a lascannon that is superhot and causes splash damage.

Fine by me.

Also, just letting everyone know, the action thread will hopefully be up tomorrow, right now we're just waiting for word to come in from Unexpektedd and Karak, or failing that Deathbringer and Emperorshand.

(I'm just as amazed as all of you are that this RP is so popular already before it even began that it has A WAITING LIST, I mean, damn.)


----------



## Yru0

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> In other words, the idea you are going for is a lascannon that is superhot and causes splash damage.
> 
> Fine by me.


Pretty much, except it either causes splash, or punches through armour, can't do both at once (can't think of a reason for this, just seems better, you know, do you go for the ork horde or the wartruk, cause you go for one, you won't be able to reload fast enough to go for the other...)


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Yru0 said:


> Pretty much, except it either causes splash, or punches through armour, can't do both at once (can't think of a reason for this, just seems better, you know, do you go for the ork horde or the wartruk, cause you go for one, you won't be able to reload fast enough to go for the other...)


Hmm, now that I think about it.... be right back...
*grabs his codex*

....
...
....
....
....

I have a ruling on it, you can either turn up the power to maximium and use it like a normal lascannon, punching through tank armor and such, killing monstrous creatures ect. or you may turn the setting down, allowing it to cool faster at the cost of punch, making it effectively a multilazor, otherwise it is simply too much like a plasmacannon. Sound good?


----------



## Anilar

Just to discuss the heavy weapons a bit more.
Im using Rogue trader RP rulebook as a reference.
I know I have been granted solo use of the Heavy stubber, and ill just justify its use.

Heavy bolter is 40kg (about 80lbs), which is a bit more than modern day 50. cal heavy machineguns. With the carriage or tripods that many of the GW products have on the imperial guard Heavy weapon teams, probably doubling or tripling the weight.
The recoil of the Heavy bolter probably being much higher, the gun is shooting explosive rounds after all. Its damage being 2d10+2, which ignores 5 points of armour. This in a world where humans run around with 10-15 Hitpoints. That translates into the 36" str 5 ap 4 heavy 3 shots on the 40k battlefield.

Heavy stubber is a 35 kg(70 lbs) weapon. That only does 1d10+5 points of damage, which ignores 3 points of armour. That makes it 36" str 4 ap 6 heavy 3 weapon in 40k. But its mostly a pintle option for armoured vechiles where the choice is between that or a stormbolter. It seems too light for the infantery heavy weapon choices. I have seen no description of it being a antiair gun. The Hydra flak is 4 autocannons I believe.
Unfortunately no rules for autocannons in Rogue trader. 

I believe a bit stripped down stubber with a bipod would make it a manageable weapon for one man strong welltrained man. Albeit he would probably be a bit slow, which I did write into my character. And no I will not shoot from the hip or make standing aimed sniper shots, ill brace or be sent sprawling. Stubs greatest weakness in battle, is that he will run out of ammonition.

The reason machineguns and other heavy weapons are operated by teams in battle conditions are quite simple. In modern worlds the gunner usually running around with the gun, when moving, he need someone to run around with the tripod, extra ammo, extra barrel when the gun overheats, spray oil on the gun while firing in conditions where there is sand, debris and dust that could jam the gun. Help with exchanging the barrel when the gun overheats often a two man job. And as spotter.

The lascannon in Rogue trader, only have 5 shots but extreme power. It stands as a weapon that need seperate powerpacks and therefor need twoman teams.
So it is a gun meant to shoot tanks and nothing else, hope the team bring lasguns too, for there infantery needs.


----------



## Rems

The Heavy stubber has always been analogous to a .50 cal machine gun in my mind. The heavy bolter is something else. .75 calibre or higher firing explosive, rocket propelled, armour piercing rounds, its more like a rapid (machine gun rapid) fire rpg or grenade launcher than any kind of machine gun.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Rems said:


> The Heavy stubber has always been analogous to a .50 cal machine gun in my mind. The heavy bolter is something else. .75 calibre or higher firing explosive, rocket propelled, armour piercing rounds, its more like a rapid (machine gun rapid) fire rpg or grenade launcher than any kind of machine gun.


Heavy bolters are 1.00 cal actually.
Stub guns of ALL varities are modern day conventional firearms

Though the does make me think about bolt shells, connsidering the fact that if they're anything like the Gyrojet (google it) they should have no recoil at all, but then considering the weakness of having no muzzle velocity, and I DO know that (judging by the front cover of the Space Marines codex) they do have a muzzle velocity, they must have an explosive primary charge contained in the shell, so thus, bolters are the merging of conventional fire arms in that they use a bullet to shoot a grenade. THis also merges the solid fuel and shell contained theories about them.
...
...
It also just occured to me, this probably should be in another thread.


----------



## Otep

holy crap there has been a metric fuck ton of updates since my last post O_O

i did notice that "AA" has one thing that is drilled into every soldiers head... PACK EXTRA SOCKS AND UNDERWEAR! i knew i was forgetting something XD

not to go back on the holy (or unholy depending on his mood) GM's ruling... but i've always saw the heavy stubber as a 50 and the heavy bolter as a portable mark 19... JUST my personal standpoint


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Otep said:


> holy crap there has been a metric fuck ton of updates since my last post O_O
> 
> i did notice that "AA" has one thing that is drilled into every soldiers head... PACK EXTRA SOCKS AND UNDERWEAR! i knew i was forgetting something XD
> 
> not to go back on the holy (or unholy depending on his mood) GM's ruling... but i've always saw the heavy stubber as a 50 and the heavy bolter as a portable mark 19... JUST my personal standpoint


Not my ruling, just the one I see most often.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Anyway, as I said, Karak has until this time tomorrow to update his character sheet to something I am satsfied with or it defaults automatically to Rems. Unekspectedd (or however the hell you spell it) has the same amout of time to post a character sheet or his spot will default to Deathbringer, if Deathbringer also fails, then it defaults to Emperorshand, if ALL THREE fail, then they lose out and I open the action thread anyway and they can try again later to see if I can shoehorn them in somehow.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Updating sheet...give me a moment...


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Huh, three minutes after midnight, I'm suprised. That's Hollywood timing there folks.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Its eight in the morning here! Updates done.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Karak, not to be offensive but... other than the "lost seven toes to frostbite" bit he just doesnt really feel all that unique. That and the commissioned officer is only allowed one item from the list, so its EITHER the power sword or the bolt pistol. And once again, not to offend you but I really had a leitenant in mind here, a 68 year old leuitenant is just...embarassing.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Karak, not to be offensive but... other than the "lost seven toes to frostbite" bit he just doesnt really feel all that unique.


Ok...what would you advise?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Hey man it's your character but, if it were me I'd play up being maimed like that. 

Hell maybe make him a disgraced officer who was busted down to leitenant to explain his age, or maybe even enlisted man, I mean, imagine the impact a fall from Coronel to private to could have on a man. 

Imagine the resentment for a young lieutenant leading the squad, especially an arrogant one like the Seigdorn, even more interesting, why did the demote him? 

Why bust him down to a squad member instead of forced retirement? 

Or even the simplest method, a bullet to the brain. Political machinations? Bribes? Threats? 

What could he have done to cause it? Just throwing ideas out there to think about. It's things like this that can make him a really interesting figure.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

I see nothing wrong with him, I'm quite happy to leave it as it is.

But your the GM, so you get the final say.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> I see nothing wrong with him, I'm quite happy to leave it as it is.
> 
> But your the GM, so you get the final say.


I'm not trying to insult you, I'm just trying to push you a bit, I feel you can do better, make him an interesting character, good enough for a novel, as is he's good enough for a video game, a perfect Dawn of War Winter Assault officer, but, I'm looking for Black Library Material here.
(which admitedly isnt much but still...)


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Karak, to be honest, I dont really think your character can meet the standards of what we want for this RP, I appreciate the submisson, but I think we have enough characters for now, seeing as i've received a few character sheets through private messages. You can however feel absolutely free to try again later should spots open up.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Believe me, there is no way you could run around a battlefield or patrol with a 35kg stubber on your own, it's just far too heavy. A GPMG is the heaviest machine gun a single man is going to run around with and there's not really any 40k version of that.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

The stub gun is a simple machine gun, it is already established in canon that it is possible to, there is a real life precedent for it, and it is in fact LIGHTER than a heavy bolter and some characters run around with those on their own without the benefit of power armor, really man it's a silly thing to argue by this point.


----------



## Anilar

Well its not like everything in the warhammer or 40k universe is entirely realistic. Im more thinking the ordinary guardsman that have survived to the point our soldiers have survived, are in league with the hollywood soldiers of Rambo and several of Arnold swarzeneggers movies.
Its not like I do a Tanith ghost of being Bragg with two duck taped autocannons and Assault cannon, kind of thing. He is extraordinary no doubt, but on the other hand I do have a BS 2 or 3 points higher than him. k:


----------



## DasOmen

guys ya know he cant make a ic thread yet if he keeps having to come back and bicker with ya right?


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Seriously guys let it be man lets get this RP started I mean GM already accepted the Stubz deal so why bitch about it???


----------



## Angel of Blood

I'm not 'bitching' I don't mind either way. I was refering to the modern(our) world comparison, in which it isn't going to happen. In 40k? Hardly unheard of or suprising


----------



## DasOmen

hey i didn't say bitch, i said bicker. bitch is what walter's wife does after she naggs.


----------



## Yru0

Wow, this thing really does grow overnight....well we've opted for a standard Lascannon in the end, we'll just make sure our lasguns are always fully loaded


----------



## Klomster

I don't know if someone informed the gm about this.

But autocannon and heavy stubber IS VERY different.

40k stats.
Autocannon, 2 str 7 shots.
Heavy stubber, 3 str 4 shots.

Think the heavy stubber more in line of a combo off m249 saw, and the Mg42, it's a squad support machine gun.

Or more like, the m60.
It's a big gun, but can be handled well by a big guy, and shoots a hail of bullets.
A guy who helps him carry ammo and a the tripod/bipod helps alot though.

As the autocannon is more of a automatic antitank gun. Not even near a heavy stubber.
Just informing.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

DasOmen said:


> hey i didn't say bitch, i said bicker. bitch is what walter's wife does after she naggs.
> menstral cycle - YouTube


Interesting definition there man.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Klomster said:


> I don't know if someone informed the gm about this.
> 
> But autocannon and heavy stubber IS VERY different.
> 
> 40k stats.
> Autocannon, 2 str 7 shots.
> Heavy stubber, 3 str 4 shots.
> 
> Think the heavy stubber more in line of a combo off m249 saw, and the Mg42, it's a squad support machine gun.
> 
> Or more like, the m60.
> It's a big gun, but can be handled well by a big guy, and shoots a hail of bullets.
> A guy who helps him carry ammo and a the tripod/bipod helps alot though.
> 
> As the autocannon is more of a automatic antitank gun. Not even near a heavy stubber.
> Just informing.


Im not talking about the autocannon loaded on tanks, THAT IS a tank gun, but from what ive seen (and I will be honest i'm not paticularly familiar with as many aspects of guard fluff as I am with marine fluff) is that on the table top the stubber and autocannon for heavy weapons teams are treated similarly.


----------



## Angel of Blood

A heavy stubber is not the same as an m60, nevermind an m249. Both of those weapons are easily able to be used and are used by one man, never a two man team. A heavy stubber however is used by two man teams, so is more along the lines of a .30 cal like they would have used in WW2


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Perhaps we should move this debate to a thread in the fluff forums, let me know what you guys decide. Other than that I am working on the action thread right now, trying to get inspiration to strike.


----------



## deathbringer

after discussion and deliberation

Name: Private Alexis "shade" Grey

The nickname given and reignited on three counts, all remarkably fitting and each enough to make the stonefaced Alexis flush crimson. Initially founded as they returned to their billet, shellshocked and bleeding from there first taste of combat. They sat talking in halting words when the play on the phrase shades of grey came up in conversation. The nickname rendered upon the observation of his ability to remain utterly balanced, his mind never lost to sheer terror or sheer rage, always a balance. his emotions shades of grey.

Secondly, his ability to turn stealth combat from the natural habitat of the jungle, to the realms of urban combat, quite literally a shade in the grey rises of building.

Thirdly, after months in transit and an admin error denying them access to hairclippers, a passing remark of how his strawlength wavy blonde hair looked remarkably similar to the lampshade that hung bedraggled and wan from the ceiling of their chief medicaes office.

Age: 24

some may say he is too young to be a veteran, alexis would laugh he has been fighting for his life for just 20 years, and he's still standing

Personality: Like all that orginate from the deathworld of catachan, Alexis bears the toughness innate with those born and raised to fight death at every opportunity. His halting demeanour, often seen as stone faced and sullen is actually due to his fragmented english, the handsignals of the catachan jungle fighters more instinctive to him than words could ever be, his voice inellegant and course compared to the smooth silent dexterity of his fingers.

However he is not and never shall be unfriendly, like a dog he is loyal and curious until kicked, the puppy of his old squad, open to be good naturedly teased and jibed, yet in cruelty he will respond the only way he knows how, with violence hard and ruthless.

He shall never be the brains of an outfit, and even if he had good ideas during a briefing wouldrather contribute them in hushed whispers to a close ally than voice them himself. Other than that like all of his kind he is a warrior of stealth, his eyes and ears sharp as any, though his insight may be lacking to ignore his observations would be foolish of any commander.

Appearance: Standing at 6 foot 6, his body ripples with bulging muscle, he is as is all his brethren an impressive physical, specimin, a brute true to the description of baby ogryn that classes his kind amongst the masses. His face is long and thin, with high noble cheek bones , dark blue eyes below a high forehead, his head shaved to bald and covered with a red bandana to symbolise the blood oath he took on entrance to the legion (or on stealth missions a black bandana with a thin red cord clumsily sown around the brim).

If he grew his hair, it would however be dirty blonde a strange phenomena amongst the catchan, hence why he shaves it bald, so as to detract from the oddness of his appearance and hence the fascination that lead to his nickname.

As with all the catachans he wears the green vest, combat fatigues and boots, the lip of the vest exposing a scar from a blade to his right pectoral whilst his left should bears a dark mass of rehealed muscle from a bullet hole. Out of sight his abdominals are a mass of scars, each of these wounds, so visible and raw, the work of a single ork meganob. 

Culture: 1045th catachan, moved in to reinforce the 1014th the unseen lurkers in the assault on Kato under colonel steel eye black , merged with the 413th catachan after a campaign which saw a tremendous drop in numbers at the hands of the Death skull orks. The reinforced 413th were directed to the assault on the benedictus subsector in order to use there knowledge against the orks in aiding the renewed push, yet the regiment found themselves placed against the warriors of chaos, in an urban landscaped where they were outmanouvered and outclassed by the spawn of the ruinous powers. Slaughtered like cattle, Alexis's remarkable ability to adapt to the new climate meant that he survived to become one of the patchwork companies.

Background: Alexis is a child born from an infidelity, his mother a catachan of strong origin, his birth father a dandy colonel sent by the nobility to try and introduce trench warfare into a fresh regiment of catachan. He introduced several other things to the local women, his good lucks and savy charm seemingly a blade to the senses and spur to the loins of several of the local wives. He left quickly and his command did not last long, his antics of infedelity leading to his death in dubious circumstances which, thanks to heavy enemy shelling and a consequential resounding victory as the catchans worked together, using the local surrounding to there advantage, was never investigated.

The man he called father perhaps sensing the infedelity worked him harder than ever, tasked him to mask the sense of shame that he felt at the rumours that surrounded their family. Alexis killed his first grox at 3 years 9 months and was almost killed by his first at 3 years 9 months and 36 seconds. He has hunted, stalked, tracked and fought as much as any catachan, his fathers shame turning to pride as though his looks and facial bones were terran his body is truly catachan, bulging muscle and rippling sinew. At 16 he signed for the legions, a single tear running from the eyes of the man he maintains is his father as he swore his blood oath to the imperium, chest swelling with pride as he swore to fight and die. He was shipped off to reinforce the noble colonel steel eye black in his attempts to rebuff the orks at kato. He fought well, his stealth skills and mighty strength noted even as the regiment as a whole took heavy losses, Alexis's squad worked well as a unit, strong stealthy men training under a sergeant recruited from the "unseen lurkers" to add backbone to the new recruits. 

Alexis learned quickly adapting to the urban and jungle warfare without effort, his ability in hunting trakking and trapping easily turned to demoltion sabotage and ambush.

It was in one of the final ambushes of the campaign as the orks attempted to reak havoc even as there numbers were cleansed from the surface that the thus far untouched body of the shade was mauled and scared. An ambush upon a party went awry when an ork in mighty armour trampled into there lines oblivious of the hail of fire being laid down by cannon bolter and stubber. The traps and snares they had set, merely infuriating the rampant ork. That was when the "shade" sprung from his hiding place, his blade sliding under a weakpoint in the orks armour to bury in his left lung. Yet to no avail. With sheer strength he threw the burly catachan to the ground, choppa slicing across his left pectoral, a stubber placing a round in his shoulder, the great tusks upon his armour malling his stomach as he tossed him aside.

Alexis slipped into a coma, carried to the medicae, he returned to consciousness upon the frigate of the 413th catachan on route for the benedictus subsector. Warp storms delayed there progress allowing Alexis time to regain his strength yet it meant they arrived upon a battlefield on three fronts with the chaos front having the imperials in fast retreat.

Unready and untrained for urban combat the fresh numbers were thrown uncaringly into the melee upon the hive worlds. Alexis watched as he adapted seemlessly whilst others were outwitted by the chaotic mionions they faced. One by one his squad were cut down, and now he stands alone amongst the patchwork. 

If he were more insightful he may hate, resent the misfortune and poor command that landed him alone, yet like a wolf that has watched his family get slaughtered, he only wants their blood spilt.

Squad Position: survivor, though scout wouldnt be a bad classification for him

Wargear
Lasgun, las pistol, frag grenade, krak grenade, catachan fang (at belt), night reaper (in boot), demo charges, snare traps, camo cloak

specialist equipment
: warpaint, black, used along with mud and dirt to blacken the skin before stealth operations

personal equipment:
ration packs, water canteen, 2 flint


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

As I mentioned, you're in the clear. Just need Unekspektedd to post his character and we're ready to go.


----------



## Klomster

Point is, it's the same autocannon in heavy weapon teams as on a tank.
Slight difference in look only.

One guy will NOT carry that around.
So i bring you a cool pic that shows a heavy heavy stubber.









Vs a autocannon.









As you can see by what i mean, a lighter MK of the stubber, would be one man wieldable. No autocannon ever will be carried by a normal man.

I would also recomend the heavy weapon team to have a cannon like this.








Looks effing sweet, and useable. Perhaps even with a gun shield!

And if anyone is gonna whine about the stubber beeing too large, a korps trooper single wields a mole mortar.








Coz that is how 40k is.


----------



## DasOmen

i think it would be kind to mention those are krieg bunch there. and they are a bit nuts in some things all things considered that is.

the reason they need two people, is it isn't just one to hold the gun, one to hold the ammo. in many cases these things are on wheels and it phisicaly takes the two man team to tug them along and get them over terrain. now mind you, that's not a simple task. you could have rocks, or stairs, or cliffs, that other infantrymen could get around, but you have that massive beast to deal with, and let me tell you from experance, lugging around that stuff ontop of basic conbat gear is a pain. even a squad automatic weapon is a staggering aspect. 

the 40k mentality isn't make things lighter and easier to carry like our mentality is in the real world. it's make it bigger, make it heavier, if it needs more men to move it fuck it, it fires bigger bullets. this seems to be why they stuck with the old woodpecker seen in those images. 

for instance.









here's something to put things to size for ya.


----------



## Yru0

Haha I love forgeworld  me and Bren are thinking that yeah we could wheel it but most of the time we'd prob have the dissassembled weapon in a bag, and then assemble it in position to fire  thoughts? (oh, and I am so totally going for that shield )


----------



## Otep

is it bad i want this action thread to take off soon XD


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

No, its not no worries. As for the thing about Kreigers, well they have EVERYTHING on weels for a reason. 
THEY'RE THE FUCKING WWI GERMAN ARMY! 
they have things designed intentionally to bring that astetic out, plenty of other regiments do things a bit more naturally
Some are high tech, some are in the napoleonic era.


----------



## Akatsuki13

Yru0 said:


> Haha I love forgeworld  me and Bren are thinking that yeah we could wheel it but most of the time we'd prob have the dissassembled weapon in a bag, and then assemble it in position to fire  thoughts? (oh, and I am so totally going for that shield )


Don't forget that Death Korps' gear looks older, akin to WWI equipment. (which was their inspiration) Heavy weapon teams of other regiments won't necessarily look like that. If you look at models of the Cadian, Catachan or Elysian HW teams you'll see that their weapons are different. Of course if you want a Death Korps style heavy stubber or autocannon you could always say that they come from a world near Krieg, sharing the same Forge World that supplies them or that Patchwork Company has received supplies from Kriegian Companies in Crusade, something entirely possible.


----------



## Anilar

Ofcourse stubbs would be better of with a second man, there is a reason I wrote in the amount of ammonition I will normally have. 500 rounds not being that much.
Im sure Ill run out of ammo at stupid times, and then Ill use the rest of the current mission running around trying to stay alive.

It would probably be a good idea to make a fluff discussion thread for this RP, I don't think this will be the only discussion we will have. And would keep the OOC thread clear of that, for the important messages our GM might have, that could disappear if there is written 5 pages of discussions in a single evening.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Anilar said:


> Ofcourse stubbs would be better of with a second man, there is a reason I wrote in the amount of ammonition I will normally have. 500 rounds not being that much.
> Im sure Ill run out of ammo at stupid times, and then Ill use the rest of the current mission running around trying to stay alive.
> 
> It would probably be a good idea to make a fluff discussion thread for this RP, I don't think this will be the only discussion we will have. And would keep the OOC thread clear of that, for the important messages our GM might have, that could disappear if there is written 5 pages of discussions in a single evening.


Anilar. I could kiss you. That is a brilliant idea. I'll have a thread up for this ASAP.

Also for anyone wondering my progress, the inspiration has struck and the Action thread is being put through the mill as I type.


----------



## DasOmen

if you need inspiration i have a few choice stocks i typically draw from. hit me a line if you ever need one.


----------



## deathbringer

i'd make an ooc thread if you were going too, considering how much fluff has already been discussed
looking forward to it
though i intend to sleep before posting


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

OOC thread is up. So in other words, you buggers wanna debate GET OFF MY DAMN LAWN YOU KIDS! Ugh. Kids today.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

THE ACTION THREAD IS AT LAST, UP AND RUNNING, GO TO IT PEOPLE!


----------



## unxpekted22

*Name*: Thavian Rivett

*Age*: 34

*Squad position*: Storm Trooper

*Appearance*: Training his entire life under the teachings of the Schola Progenium, Thavian is extremely fit for battle. Well toned muscle and incredible endurance. Just over six feet with a hardened face. Gritty cheeks, buzz cut hair that is a bright brown, brown eyes, a flat forehead, smooth chin, stubble facial hair with a couple of scar patches that seem to have stunted the growth of any hair. The faint remnants of freckles that were more apparent when he was a child cover his nose and the unscarred portions of his upper cheeks beneath the eyes.

*Equipment*: His carapace armor and fatigues are a mixture of faded green gray and brown, Storm Trooper helmet, Hellgun, Hellgun powerpack, chords for the pack for things such as charging it if a suitable power source is found and there are no actual charging stations around for it, food rations, water canteen, another cantine half filled with a homemade liqueur he learned to make from the people on a world named Remyk. It is a sweet liquor, very rum like. He shouldn’t have been able to get away with drinking anything alcoholic, but his squad had been constantly serving under different immediate commanding officers. 

He carries 550 chord, three frag grenades, two krak grenades, and one smoke grenade. Three knives: two combat and one carving. He has lost his bedroll, trench making tools, and basic medical equipment, Somehow he has managed to hold on to his extra socks. He also still has his aquilla necklace which he received during his time at the Schola Progenium.

*Background/culture*: No life he can remember before beginning his training and education in the Schola Progenum, as this began at a very early age and naturally, consumed his entire life. By his early adulthood, he found himself on the battlefield beside his elite brothers. They were shock troopers, commandos, whatever you wanted to call them they were the ones who really won those battles for the Imperium. The unseen details that made the whole plan work. Imperial Storm troopers, the best of the best. Though fighting with the Nova marines changed his perspective forever on the ‘best of the best’. Now that was a war, a smooth sail to victory. Of his squad, only Gillian took a shot to the arm. That was it, that was _it_. The squad took one round to one arm the entire engagement. He didn’t necessarily fight side by side the marines all that much, but they paved the way like no one could believe, even after being there themselves.

Thavian and his squad have, like most Storm Trooper regiments been moved about often and sporadically. Wherever the Emperor’s finest were needed, they were sent and often it was only their single squad with another Imperial regiment at any given time. There were always too many conflicts raging on throughout the galaxy to dedicate too many Storm Troopers to one place. 

Before coming to the Gregorian system, he has fought a Tyranid splinter fleet with Vorspire’s 45th, an Ork horde alongside the Remyk first and only, and several others that have all become a blur, melding into each other as if it were all one extremely long battle. His squad had always worked well together, as any storm trooper unit likely would have, he imagined. Including himself, there had been six of them that remained together since their first steps into the reality of the galaxy. None of them died until this dreadful crusade, where all of them fell but him and him alone. What was it? He always asks himself. A grenade, a missle,….a mine? What?

Either way, the guard regiments were scattered all across the warzone, and no one had the time or privilege to uphold traditional squad formations. The entire subsector was a mess, and his skills were still needed at the forefront, and badly. So instead of waiting around for more Storm Trooper reinforcements to arrive he was stuck with a squad that was patched together from several others all in similar situations. 


*Everything else*: He talks to himself, legibly speaking rather than the murmuring kind, and does it both when alone and around others. This is a habit that started in the last couple of years once thigns started getting really crazy for him and his squad during the crusade. However, its not like he cant control himself from spilling secrets or anything like that. For example he would say the following while alone but instead of just thinking it he would say it all out loud.–


_The command here is appalling and miserable. My squad is led by an inexperienced commissar, who I am doubtful ever actually graduated from the Schola Progenium based on the way he acts. Commissioned officer is a Krieg…the other one painted a skull on his helm, even though he is the squads vox operator..for the Emperor’s sake. From what I hear, the squads sergeant is an insubordinate wretch. I have thought many times of stepping in to command myself, but the commissar would need to be out of the picture, and I am just so used to following orders. That’s what I do, I follow orders down to the letter, I don’t give them.

I don’t work with this squad, The only squad I work with is my own, and they are all dead. I operate alone. I know what I’m doing…these fools do not. If they cant keep up, that’s not my problem. I am here to kill the enemies of man, to kill those who killed my body, my brotherhood. I am not here to babysit. Several of these guardsmen are shaking in their pants. Their nerves are constantly on edge, even the ones who hide behind their heavy weapons. I can tell. I can see past their big guns even if the enemy can’t.

There’s an old man who tries to breath pride and glory and thinks he is unbeatable because of his years. Our engineer is just a kid. A drug addict for a medic who think he’s the only one awake early in the morning.
Good thing I made the last batch of this stuff extra strong. I knew it would be a while, too bad the container’s already half empty, I love smelling my breath when it reeks of drowned memories. Despite those memories of past battles fading, and all the wasted time spent between them, my memories from the Schola Progenium seem abundantly clear._


(honestly just went for a safe bet with the age, and I tend to forget how powerpacks work sometimes...so, let me know if there is anything wrong.)


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Power packs are highly versitiale, they can be charged by leaving them out in the sun, next to a fire, plugged into a wall, any source of heat or power will do, even sitting on top of a generator and gathering static electricty will be picked up. The age is about perfect. And don't worry too much about coming in late, I have plans for you.
Also I want to extend a congraturlation to everyone thus far who has posted in the action thread, they are turning out to be well written. But one request. GO BACK AND PROOF READ YOUR POSTS WHEN THEY ARE UP! Drives me nuts whenever I see that sort of thing. No it's not OCD, it's ONAD. Obsessively neat author disorder.
Also, for anyone wondering why it is I have several short posts for interaction between an NPC and a player, it is so that I can get the reactions, combine them with the NPC reactions and combine them into one post, I advise that players do the same with their posts.
this one goes out to everyone, if you can, TRY TO MAKE YOUR POSTS LONGER! Quality is better than quantity, yes quantity has a quality all of it's own and that IS what the guard was founded on, but things like the banter posts, I'll allow them for a bit, but, when the scene is over I want you two to compile those posts into single posts, each from your character's point of veiw. From this point on, if anyone is going to have a conversation with another character, you might wanna agree on what you are each going to say in Private messages.


----------



## unxpekted22

haha hadrian, you should probably edit your last post to tack on little things instead of making four posts in a row. just for future reference 

Also, there are the occasional instances where making along post is really just unnecessary, so is there a minimum post length you have in mind for us? Not saying I will be aiming for the minimum but that way everyone knows what is seen as too little and what isnt.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Less than a paragraph is too short, more than a page is too long.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Also, I'll re-iterate. STOP USING COLOURS FOR DIALOUGE.




just testing something out.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

New post is up, get to work on the action thread mai boiz.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

>.> 
WHY IS THIS THREAD SO DEAD HUH!?!?!? *throttles someone*
I demand convorsatin!


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Lol i'm still trying to figure out what to do about the psyker.... She keeps pushing Alvarius and he might have to choke a bitch :threaten:


----------



## Rems

What about the rest of us?


----------



## DasOmen

yeah what ABOUT the rest of us?


----------



## Anilar

Ill suggest that the psyker and the commisar get together on the PM's and flesh out a lengthy post where all there conversation gets done. I get the impression that she might have something for us to do, and maybe its an idea that we get there fast. It seems that us lowly grunts doesn't do too well in the mud and rain of the basecamp. Two from my tent haven't written anything for a long time and none of the cadians have responded to my greetings.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Anilar's right. That's what we should, and are going to do.
Angel, send me a PM of what you think should happen and I will hammer out the details with you then we can get it out of the way, also, everyone who knows anyone, check with the others, see why they havent updated (laterns and torches aside, we already know why for him)
Lets get the RP rolling again!


----------



## Klomster

Yeah, there haven't even been any action yet.

We're just walking around a base.
Sure there was a fire, but not everyone finds the thrilling work of writing reports or cleaning their weapons rewarding.

And i totally want to see the stormtroopers response.
I wonder if he will punch me? I sure hope not


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Mostly I'm waiting on you guys to start showing up again, get your characters organized, head back to your tents, I'll timelapse and then we can get to really exciting stuff.


----------



## DasOmen

so i need a responce from our friendly officer:shok:

emperor help me


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Indeed you do. And may his benificence guide your to victory, or some shit like that.


----------



## Klomster

Well, i guess it would be boring if i just walked back to my room without hearing out mr Rivett.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Hey folks, this is just a message saying "I'm still here" Still waiting for any of you to get back to me and hope you do soon, I'd like to get the RP back on track, no it is not dead until I declare that I have given up, so come on, let's get going! Currently still trying to get you boys into combat at last.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Alright alright pm me what you want to commissar to get around to doing


----------



## DasOmen

still waiting


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

*GASP* PEOPLE! AUUUUUGH!

All jokes aside, good to still see some lurkers here, if anyone can grab Rems and Serpion and the other's that'd be great, Angel...

Let's talk turkey....


----------



## Rems

I'm still here but i'm not sure exactly what you're looking for. I'm still waiting on an update to advance mine and DasOmen's locations/ story or whatever you'd call it.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Right now Angel and I are hashing out the specifics of the scene with the Psyker woman, so that should be completely resolved ASAP (hopefully before 4 tonight),
THe people I need updates from to move the story forward enough to get you boys into live-fire....
Unexpekted,
Anyone who wants to respond to Anilar's last post,
Angel's and my collabarative post
One update from me.
Sound good? That is the minimum I can work with, if anyone feels like giving out another post in the attempt to move the story along (I.E moving back to the tent and getting suituated/ready for combat, even bedding down) that CAN help. A little.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Shit man im not going to be able to hash it out with you till wednesday turning off internet and moving... but i will be back then


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Aww hell...


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Yup thats what i said when i found out im moving today, Shit happens....


----------



## Klomster

Getting to know the same day?

At least i got a two weeks warning the time i was forced out of my home.

I feel your pain.


As for posting i'm just waiting for a certain stormtrooper as mentioned before.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Yeah man kind of sucks but whatever rolling with the punches i guess i will be back around on wednesday afternoon


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

*whistles* just another two days then we can get this back on track...
if anyone knows where unexpecteked is, somebody send him a reminder plz?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Angel, i'll be available the whole day except for about 4PM to 7 PM my time.


----------



## unxpekted22

Shit, I completely forgot that I never actually informed any of you that I am dropping out of this rp...

Its not just this one either, I finished one of mine recently, decided to discontinue another, dropped out of another one and am now only involved in The Claw, and thats probably only becuase I have been a part of that story line for a few years now.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Damn, that sucks, we've had 2 drop outs thus far, welp, either i'll make him an NPC, phase him out or see if we have a volunteer to come in and join to take him over.
Best of luck to ya Unexpektedd.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

*sits and whistles* Angel still not on yet? Yeesh, welp if he aint available tomorrow then I'll hash out somthing on the stormtrooper to advance the plot while we wait


----------



## DasOmen

we could always have a ship crash into the planet to force them to move! say battle barge gets blown out of orbit, crash lands... we go to recover. so on so forth. have to fight through swarms of chaos. discover nids... good times all round.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

You've been reading too many Space Marine books dude, you guys WAAAAAAAAAAAY aint ready for that shit yet, so im'a probably give you an update on the stormtrooper today, see if I can get Angel on the blown and then get you boys into combat


----------



## Angel Encarmine

okay im officially back, sorry 2 day party binge with the buddies after getting home tuesday.... anyways im available all day tomorrow so i will be on


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Still waiting for a post Angel....


----------



## Rems

No offence intended but what was the point of the latest update? Surely it would be better to advance the plot for those of us still here rather than describe a npc waking up; an event which has no bearing on the rest of us or advances the general story.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

the reason being I am tying up plot threads before moving you all along, I'm also still waiting for Angel to get back to me, there I took care of both Private Mc'Mullin and Trooper Rivett, and it's partially because of the fact that I intend to make this paticularly significant to the plot later.

So in other words, no worries, be patient, hope angel gets back to me soon, and then I can wrap the current chapter all up in one big post, does that satisfy? I want to get this RP back on track too.


----------



## deathbringer

i think the problem with the whole rp has been a lack of any sort of substance for the majority of the charactors, your average private grunt has had sod all to do and thus cant make a post of the standard your looking for.

its a massive ooc thread so i cant be arsed to look back but im sure you were very specific and dramatic about the high standard you were looking for early on.

Now i certainly cant make that, i cant even make 3 half decent sentences out of what you've given me. Been trying because the rp as a whole had so much promise but i have nothing to say.

Thats not just one update, thats for all of them. I mean you had 7 or 8 of your charactors in tents and you've left them there with fuck all to do while you've pursued other angles with 3 charactors. I mean the psyker bit was a nice touch but that should have been an angle that lead onto something for the commissar and also for the others, not just left them in dock

Quite honestly you had such high demand, not remotely your fault it was an amazing idea and i dont think you had the ideas for all the charactors you took on, and thats just not wanting to let anyone down, I cant blame you for that.
You had some lovely charactor interaction going on at the start and good momentum on the post rate which was amazing but its teetered away and its been at least a fortnight since anyone posted.

Quite honestly i've been feeling short changed since the first update, as if i had nothing to post about and i think thats why the majority of your group have dwindled away because the updates weren't including any substance or any feeling of the rp going anywhere


----------



## Klomster

That last post gave something for me to work on.

Now just do that to everyone else, and then some more.

And if you are so dependant on Angels post, you might have to take charge.
And just write it yourself, i know it's not very fun for Angel, but atleast the RP might be salvageable.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Good point, and tbh is push comes to shove I might have to do it.
I'll give Angel another day to show up, he's possibly being delayed, but if he still is awol come thursday then I'll do his post for him.

Deathbringer... I wish I had gotten your post earlier. Thank you, you have given me exactly what I need to bring this back. I apologize for not having provided enough substance for all of you, and to be honest I expected too much of you guys with too little.

So, therefore, I will start in advance to hammer out a large update and I am going to do everything I can to hit EVERYONE at least once.

Here's to hoping I can pull it off, wish me God-speed Heretics.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

There, the new update is done, now all I am waiting on is the collaborative post, with all due luck, Angel will get back to me tonight and we can get that out of the way for you all to have a nice shiny new update to play with. 
Also, I now know your characters enough to start giving individual updates so, yeah, go me. See your spam soon heretics.

EDIT: It occured to me that perhaps I was not being clear enough, the new update is not yet up and will not be until the collaborative post Angel Encarmine and I are working is, Angel is currently having moving in issues and is likely busy so don't bombard him with accusations please. If push comes to shove, day after tomorrow I will post the collaborative post myself and let Angel catch up. I apologize in advance man, I really hope not to have to do that, so come back soon.

EDIT: Angel is back and currently working on his half the collaborative post, he hopes to have it up some time today, I will post the major update some time after that.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Good news folks! Patchwork company is alive and online again! Mega update is up! Everyone into the pool!


----------



## Angel Encarmine

you want me to post up the commissar?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

It can wait for the moment, I'm taking out the last formatting kinks from the big post.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

damnit i accidentally hit submit instead of go advanced... removing it.... :headbutt:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

There, voila, the post is updated and Patchwork Company is back on track. Train tracks to be specific.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

And no, the collaborative post you just RE posted does NOT count against your post lmit Angel. Wish you could move it to before the update though. Perhaps report to a mod for a re-order?


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Re posted? i had to delete the last one because i accidentally submitted it when you told me to wait.... its all good I will get ahold of a mod


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Ok to esplain how I wanted this to go down, your post, then update, then new posts. Make sense? No confusion? Ser gut.


----------



## Rems

Ooh decisions, decisions. I'm spoilt for choice and have no idea which option to choose. Duelling someone sounds very appealing, though i'm not sure if the Colonel would let that happen, but making a lady friend sounds fun too. Would she be a re-occurring character or just a throwaway npc?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Well how reocurring they are depends on how well things go and what happens.
And yes, I know, it's feast or famine with me.
I tried this time to give you guys as many DEFINED options as I could, before you always had the option to do anything, sometimes even things completely off the wall, I just needed a PM with what you wanna do and I respond with what happens.
It seems forum RP needs a more "Hands on" touch since normal tabletop RP is more "KEEP YOUR DAMNED DIRTY HANDS OF MY CHARACTER SHEET YOU ASSHOLE!"


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Well i think the commissar is just going to get completely hammered and try to forget about the firing squad he will be facing if anyone finds out about what happened with the psyker :laugh:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Pickled comissar, joy joy.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Anyway, let's move any further commenting into the OOC thread shall we?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Hey guys, Letting you know I'm still around, but, life has been kind of hectic lately for me.
Patchwork Company is not dead, but for the most part there seems to have been a lack of returning players and a lack of intrest on both my and others parts.
So until further notice I am putting Patchwork Company on indefinete hiatus.


----------



## Anilar

Good to know your still around. The RP probably need a total reboot, to start up again.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Sadly, that is more than likely, but, all of the people who DID take part have a standing invitation to the RP when I have the time and the will to run one again.
I really do love you guys.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Ladies and Gentlemen, if anyone is still reading this thread, I am letting you know, Patchwork Company lives again! Check out our new thread; Patchwork Company: Legion of Lone Survivors! Recruitment is currently closed, but it will open again after I have managed to establish both enough of the story and a solid update schedule. Hope to see some of you there! =) Be sure to subscribe, if you're interested, that way you can get a report of the next time recruitment opens so you can get there first!


----------

